# Sismos Portugal - 2009



## Luis França (4 Jan 2009 às 23:40)

*Tópico para seguimentos de sismos ocorridos em Portugal durante o ano de 2009.*


*Links úteis*

*Sismos Portugal:*

Instituto de Meteorologia - Informação Sísmica
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/sismObservGeral.jsp

Instituto de Meteorologia - Comunicados Sismologia
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/sismComunicadosActivos.jsp

Observatório Vulcanológico e Sismológico da Universidade dos Açores
http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/Cvarg/

Instituto Geofísico Infante D Luiz
http://www.igidl.ul.pt/sismologia_new.htm

*Sismos Europa/Mediterrâneo:*

European-Mediterranean Seismological Centre
http://www.emsc-csem.org/

Geofon Potsdam
http://geofon.gfz-potsdam.de/db/eqinfo.php

*Sismos Global:*

U.S. Geological Survey - U.S. Geological Survey
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/eqcenter/

Live Internet Seismic Server
http://aslwww.cr.usgs.gov/Seismic_Data/heli2.shtml


----------



## ajrebelo (17 Jan 2009 às 18:22)

boas

é pá esse foi aqui bem pertinho, sempre em cima do acontecimento, esse monitor deve abanar quando é registado um sismo?

abraços


----------



## mocha (29 Jan 2009 às 14:48)

Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Arquipélago dos Açores 29-01-2009 11:18
2009-01-29 11:18:00 
O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 29-01-2009 pelas 11:18 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 2.9 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou próximo de Praia do Almoxarife (Faial). 


Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima II ( Escala de Mercalli Modificada)em Ribeirinha e Espalhafatos na Ilha do Faial. 

Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados. 



Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação através da página do IM na Internet (www.meteo.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto do Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros (www.srpcba.pt).

fonte: meteo.pt


----------



## fablept (11 Fev 2009 às 17:07)

> 11/02/2009 09:30
> 
> Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial
> 
> ...







http://g.imageshack.us/img101/18688762xx0.jpg/1/


----------



## mocha (17 Fev 2009 às 17:18)

Aviso de Sismo no Continente 17-02-2009 16:00

O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 17-02-2009 pelas 16:00 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.9 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 12 km a Sul de Grândola.


Até à elaboração deste comunicado não foi recebida nenhuma informação confirmando que este sismo tenha sido sentido.


Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.


fonte: www.meteo.pt


----------



## actioman (17 Fev 2009 às 18:36)

mocha disse:


> Aviso de Sismo no Continente 17-02-2009 16:00
> 
> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 17-02-2009 pelas 16:00 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.9 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 12 km a Sul de Grândola.
> 
> ...



Aqui fica o mapa:


----------



## bezaranha (17 Fev 2009 às 21:15)

mocha disse:


> Aviso de Sismo no Continente 17-02-2009 16:00
> 
> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 17-02-2009 pelas 16:00 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.9 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 12 km a Sul de Grândola.
> 
> ...





Sentiu-se e bem em Santiago do Cacém... curto mas com força suficiente para se ouvirem alguns "gritinhos" na Biblioteca


----------



## Hazores (28 Fev 2009 às 00:40)

27/02/2009 22:00 
Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial 

Foi sentido um sismo na ilha do Faial às 20:52h (hora local, UTC-1h) com epicentro a cerca de 2 km a N de Ribeirinha.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, o evento foi sentido com intensidade máxima II (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Ribeirinha.

O CVARG continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação. Novos comunicados serão emitidos sempre que necessário.

Para obter mais informações veja a carta sísmica apresentada na página da Actividade Sismovulcânica








será que vamos ter uma nova crise?

esperemos que não maaasss..... nos ultimos dias tão se a fazer sentir


----------



## Gerofil (4 Mar 2009 às 01:53)

*PORTIMÃO: A terra vai tremer… a fingir * 

Um sismo com uma intensidade entre VI a VII na Escala de Mercalli vai atingir o barlavento algarvio na manhã de 5 de Março. Este é o ponto de partida para o exercício “Sismex 2009”, em Portimão.  
Este sismo com hora marcada, às 09h45 do dia 5 de Março, não passa de um teste para avaliar a eficácia dos planos de emergência existentes, além de treinar a capacidade de intervenção dos agentes de Protecção Civil locais, face a situações reais de emergência.
O exercício “Sismex 2009” acontece no âmbito das actividades previstas no Projecto de Acção Educativa “Mais Segurança, melhor Escola” do Município de Portimão e está integrado nas comemorações do Dia da Protecção Civil, celebrado a 1 de Março.
Participam no simulacro as escolas EB Júdice Fialho, EB1 das Vendas, EB 2,3 D. Martinho Castelo Branco, EB1 do Pontal, Colégio “A Flor” e o Mercado Municipal de Portimão.
O alarme é despoletado nas escolas E.B. 2,3 Júdice Fialho e EB1 das Vendas, às 09h45, continuando depois, às 11h00, nas escolas E.B. 2,3 D. Martinho Castelo Branco, EB 1 do Pontal, Colégio “A Flor” e EB 1 de Montes de Alvor.
O exercício chega ao Mercado Municipal de Portimão às 15h15, com um simulacro de incêndio.
Veículos de combate a incêndio, ambulâncias e pessoal dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Portimão, viaturas e pessoal da Policia de Segurança Pública, Guarda Nacional Republicana e do Corpo Nacional de Escutas, bem como elementos locais do Serviço de Saúde e do INEM serão elementos activos na concretização da iniciativa, que pretende ter o maior realismo possível.
A autarquia alerta para a grande movimentação de veículos dos Bombeiros, ambulâncias e Forças de Segurança pelas artérias da cidade de Portimão e acessos a Montes de Alvor e Vendas (Malheiro), entre as 09h45 e as 16h00 e esclarece também “que a realização deste exercício não está de modo algum relacionada com o conhecimento ou previsão de ocorrência de qualquer situação de risco”.

 Observatório do Algarve


----------



## Gerofil (30 Mar 2009 às 22:23)

*Açores: sismo abalou três ilhas*

Um sismo de pequena intensidade foi sentido nas ilhas do Faial, Pico e São Jorge, nos Açores, sem causar qualquer dano, anunciou o Centro de Vulcanologia e Avaliação de Riscos Geológicos dos Açores. A directora do centro, Teresa Ferreira, adiantou à agência Lusa que o sismo foi registado pelas 18:24 (19:24 de Lisboa) e atingiu uma magnitude de IV/V na Escala de Mercalli. O epicentro do evento sísmico localizou-se a dois quilómetros a Este da freguesia de Pedro Miguel, no Faial. 
Alegando que ainda estão a ser recolhidos dados, Teresa Ferreira explicou que o evento foi sentido pela população das ilhas do Faial, Pico e São Jorge, mas não há danos a registar dado tratar-se de uma intensidade considerada baixa. A Escala de Mercalli, utilizada para perceber a amplitude dos estragos provocados por um sismo, vai de I (nível imperceptível) a XII (danos quase totais). 
Há dois dias atrás foi sentido no Faial outro sismo (com intensidade máxima II na Escala de Mercalli Modificada), com epicentro a cerca de dois quilómetros a Norte da Ribeirinha, que também não causou danos. Segundo Teresa Ferreira, todos os dias ocorrem sismos nos Açores, por isso a ocorrência de dois sismos próximos e em zonas diferentes não é uma situação alarmante.

PortugalDiário


----------



## Hazores (31 Mar 2009 às 00:06)

boa noite

os sismos não param es especial os micro-sismos, mas no entanto foi sentido mais um sismo 

Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial  

30/03/2009 21:18 
Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial 

Foi sentido um sismo às 21h18 (hora local/UTC) com epicentro a cerca de 2km a ESE de Ribeirinha, ilha do Faial. De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, o evento foi sentido com intensidade máxima II/III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Ribeirinha, ilha do Faial.

O CVARG continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação. Novos comunicados serão emitidos sempre que necessário.


----------



## Hazores (1 Abr 2009 às 07:58)

bom dia

já há muitos anos que não sentia um sismo, aconteceu que aproximadamente à 50 mim eu senti, e a sensação é que cada vez mais somos um grão de areia numa praia e estamos aqui ao sabor do vento, sem contrlo nenhum da situação.

e este foi pequeno, para mim grau III na escala de mercalli modificada.

fica aqui o aviso do IM

Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Arquipélago dos Açores 01-04-2009 06:05
2009-04-01 06:05:38 
O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 01-04-2009 pelas 06:05 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 4.7 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou próximo de S.Bartolomeu (Terceira).


De acordo com a informação disponível, este sismo foi sentido, devendo em breve ser emitido novo comunicado com informação instrumental e macrossísmica actualizada.


Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.


novo comunicado

Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Arquipélago dos Açores 01-04-2009 06:05
2009-04-01 06:05:00 
O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 01-04-2009 pelas 06:05 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 4.6 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 12 km a Sul-Sudoeste de S.Mateus (Terceira). 


Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV/V (escala de Mercalli modificada) na freguesia de S. Bento, IV nas freguesias de Cinco Ribeiras, Conceição e Terra Chã, III/IV S. Sebatião e III na freguseia de S. Bárbara (Ilha Terceira). 


Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.


----------



## iceworld (1 Abr 2009 às 11:25)

Sismo nos Açores não faz vítimas


http://aeiou.expresso.pt/sismo-nos-acores-nao-faz-vitimas=f506483


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Abr 2009 às 14:05)

*Montijo: Sismo sentido hoje sem danos pessoais ou materiais*

Um sismo de magnitude 2,5 na escala Richter, foi sentido esta sexta-feira em Portugal, com o epicentro localizado próximo do Montijo, distrito de Setúbal, informou o Instituto de Meteorologia. 
O sismo, que foi registado às 08:30 (hora local) nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais. 

Segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia, o abalo foi sentido com intensidade máxima II (escala de Mercalli modificada) na Moita, tendo sido igualmente sentido nas freguesias ribeirinhas de Lisboa. 

In: DD

Está a chegar ??


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Abr 2009 às 14:54)

Porque razâo a escala do IM é raro bater certo com o EMSC, se o IM diz que o sismo é de 2.5, já o EMSC diz que o sismo foi de 3.0?


----------



## Teles (14 Abr 2009 às 08:42)

Mais um pequeno sismo ao lado de Portugal:
Magnitude  	ML 2.8
Region 	AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE
	Gorringe
Date time 	2009-04-13 at 18:46:42.0 UTC
Location 	37.08 N ; 10.31 W
Depth 	20 km
Distances 	204 km SW Setúbal (pop 117,110 ; local time 19:46 2009-04-13)
145 km W Lagos (pop 18,831 ; local time 19:46 2009-04-13)
138 km W Aljezur (pop 4,122 ; local time 19:46 2009-04-13)


----------



## Loureso (14 Abr 2009 às 11:51)

teles disse:


> Mais um pequeno sismo ao lado de Portugal:
> Magnitude  	ML 2.8
> Region 	AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE
> Gorringe
> ...




Há já muito tempo que não me tenho debruçado sobre o assunto, mas permanece o estado de alarmismo (…) quando surge algo desta natureza nesta área do Atlântico, tão próxima de nós.


----------



## Rog (21 Abr 2009 às 00:18)

Acho por vezes mais preocupante a total ausência de sismos em zonas de risco, do que a ocorrência de pequenos sismos regulares.. desta forma a energia acaba por se ir dissipando e não criar tanta tensão que acaba por tarde ou mais cedo dar um sismo de grande magnitude. 
Mas é prognóstico certo para a região de Lisboa.. um sismo de grande magnitude, falta saber quando, e pode ser amanhã como daqui a 100 anos.
Um apanhado dos sismos nos últimos dias..


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Abr 2009 às 00:46)

Olá Rog

Dúvida:
Tendo como pontos de instabilidade, devido a anteriores ocorrências de abalos sísmicos, sobretudo na faixa que percorre a vasta área sul da Península e observando as magnitudes ali registadas, poderão ser estes valores considerados suficientes para que uma carga mínima de energia libertada, seja de alguma forma impeditiva de uma ocorrência de muito maiores proporções? 
Pelo que se consta, um evento dessa magnitude já deveria ter ocorrido, o que levanta sérias preocupações! Ou então os valores no quadro apresentados têm sido suficientes para que tal não ocorra!


----------



## Rog (21 Abr 2009 às 00:59)

joseoliveira disse:


> Olá Rog
> 
> Dúvida:
> Tendo como pontos de instabilidade, devido a anteriores ocorrências de abalos sísmicos, sobretudo na faixa que percorre a vasta área sul da Península e observando as magnitudes ali registadas, poderão ser estes valores considerados suficientes para que uma carga mínima de energia libertada, seja de alguma forma impeditiva de uma ocorrência de muito maiores proporções?
> Pelo que se consta, um evento dessa magnitude já deveria ter ocorrido, o que levanta sérias preocupações! Ou então os valores no quadro apresentados têm sido suficientes para que tal não ocorra!



É provável que sim, que pequenos sismos possam adiar, mas não infinitamente.. mais tarde ou mais cedo ocorrerá um de maior magnitude, a história assim o conta. As falhas da placa tectónica silenciosamente continuam a fazer o seu caminho, se ficam retidas, cria-se tensão e a energia vai acumulando até um ponto de rutura.. um sismo.


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Abr 2009 às 04:24)

Rog disse:


> É provável que sim, que pequenos sismos possam adiar, mas não infinitamente.. mais tarde ou mais cedo ocorrerá um de maior magnitude, a história assim o conta. As falhas da placa tectónica silenciosamente continuam a fazer o seu caminho, se ficam retidas, cria-se tensão e a energia vai acumulando até um ponto de rutura.. um sismo.



Peço desculpa se talvez não me fizesse entender, mas Rog, o que pretendia saber era se os valores das magnitudes registadas no quadro apresentado, por serem valores (penso que muito baixos e por isso imperceptíveis), teriam a magnitude suficiente para que a dose mínima de energia fosse libertada que de certa forma impedisse a ocorrência de um grande sismo, porque quanto ao processo, sei como funciona.
A minha dúvida é se isto de facto poderia determinar até que ponto poderíamos ficar “mais tranquilos”.
Ou seja, não teriam estes valores que ser um pouco mais elevados para que tal evento fosse impedido? Infelizmente tal assunto só é discutido quando algo desta natureza surge, mesmo que de fraca magnitude. Já senti alguns destes o que não me preocuparam muito mas obviamente quando isto surge vive-se na perspectiva de algo bastante assustador.


----------



## Rog (21 Abr 2009 às 11:14)

joseoliveira disse:


> Peço desculpa se talvez não me fizesse entender, mas Rog, o que pretendia saber era se os valores das magnitudes registadas no quadro apresentado, por serem valores (penso que muito baixos e por isso imperceptíveis), teriam a magnitude suficiente para que a dose mínima de energia fosse libertada que de certa forma impedisse a ocorrência de um grande sismo, porque quanto ao processo, sei como funciona.
> A minha dúvida é se isto de facto poderia determinar até que ponto poderíamos ficar “mais tranquilos”.
> Ou seja, não teriam estes valores que ser um pouco mais elevados para que tal evento fosse impedido? Infelizmente tal assunto só é discutido quando algo desta natureza surge, mesmo que de fraca magnitude. Já senti alguns destes o que não me preocuparam muito mas obviamente quando isto surge vive-se na perspectiva de algo bastante assustador.



É difícil saber se realmente estas magnitudes estão realmente a libertar aos poucos energia que evite um sismo de maior magnitude, e até entre os sismólogos não se encontra consenso porque é difícil avaliar isso, e como dizes, por vezes só depois de um grande sismo relacionamos todo o histórico.

Mas há dados que estão a ser alvo de estudo e parecem prometedores.  Como por exemplo em alguns grandes sismos, foram notados nas duas semanas anteriores uma maior frequência de sismos do que o normal. A tensão acumulada prestes a uma ruptura nas duas semanas anteriores, faz o epicentro emitir ondas de baixa frequência radio, detectado por muitos animais que alteram o seu comportamento. 
Em teoria, poderia ser possível prever um sismo com uma semana de antecedência, recorrendo a sensores que detectem valores anormais de ondas radio de baixa frequência em locais de risco.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Abr 2009 às 14:51)

Mas isto são sismos de tão fraca magnitude que a sua energia libertada não é nada significativo, agora sismos com aquele que tivemos a 12 de Fevereiro de 2007 esse sim, já acredito que a sua energia libertada possa aliviar a tensão e prolongar a data de um grande sismo. Nós estamos num período crítico de 250 a 300 anos, por isso, nos próximos 50 anos teremos um grande sismo em Portugal e quem sabe não deve faltar muito tempo. Estamos desde de 2005 em zona de risco elevado de termos um sismo como o de 1755 é essa a verdade, é essa a história dos grandes sismos em Portugal.

Será que o Algarve está preparado para um sismo de grande magnitude? Que consequências terá um sismo de grande magnitude durante o Verão no Algarve?

Tanto uma como a outra respondo não, nem de perto nem de longe, realmente se acontecer algum sismo de grande magnitude no Algarve será uma tragédia e se for no Verão nem vale a pena pensar nisso, nem um estudo sísmico sobre o Algarve existe ainda está a ser elaborado, será que fica pronto antes do próximo sismo?


----------



## Rog (21 Abr 2009 às 15:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Mas isto são sismos de tão fraca magnitude que a sua energia libertada não é nada significativo, agora sismos com aquele que tivemos a 12 de Fevereiro de 2007 esse sim, já acredito que a sua energia libertada possa aliviar a tensão e prolongar a data de um grande sismo. Nós estamos num período crítico de 250 a 300 anos, por isso, nos próximos 50 anos teremos um grande sismo em Portugal e quem sabe não deve faltar muito tempo. Estamos desde de 2005 em zona de risco elevado de termos um sismo como o de 1755 é essa a verdade, é essa a história dos grandes sismos em Portugal.



Como podes ter tanta certeza que estes sismos de fraca magnitude não têm qualquer influência a médio ou longo prazo num sismo de maior magnitude? 
Não se trata apenas do um sismo fraco, que no imediato não representa nada, mas sim de dezenas que ocorrem durante um mês. 
Só para te dar uma ideia do que se está a falar, desde 1755 até ao presente ano, estima-se que tenham ocorrido mais de 200 mil sismos de pequena magnitude em Portugal.


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Abr 2009 às 15:50)

Olá *Rog*
Duas coisas: 

No teu penúltimo post tocas num aspecto que há uns meses atrás me foi muito necessário no desenvolvimento de uma matéria sobre a percepção de certos animais que antecede a situações de catástrofe, uma das apontadas foi precisamente essa; sem encontrar algo que realmente me satisfizesse (tinha alternativa), optei por outro tema! 
O que é um facto é que gostava de saber mais sobre isto, apesar de fora de horas!

No teu último post, os dados sobre o número de ocorrências desde o grande de 1755, parecem dar-nos alguma margem para uma relativa tranquilidade!


----------



## Rog (23 Abr 2009 às 11:04)

joseoliveira disse:


> Olá *Rog*
> Duas coisas:
> 
> No teu penúltimo post tocas num aspecto que há uns meses atrás me foi muito necessário no desenvolvimento de uma matéria sobre a percepção de certos animais que antecede a situações de catástrofe, uma das apontadas foi precisamente essa; sem encontrar algo que realmente me satisfizesse (tinha alternativa), optei por outro tema!
> ...



Não podemos concluir que nos possa dar uma relativa tranquilidade.. supondo que estes pequenos sismos podiam atrasar um grande sismo em x anos, mas certamente não podem adiar para sempre. A energia potencial é elevada nos limites das placas tectónicas, e isso torna-se quase inevitavel um grande sismo, mais tarde ou mais cedo.

Os sismos em Portugal, nos últimos 30 dias.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Abr 2009 às 12:48)

*Benavente evoca sismo de 23 de Abril de 1909 que fez 30 mortos e 38 feridos*

Os sinos vão tocar a rebate, nas vilas de Benavente e Samora Correia, às 17:05 desta quinta-feira, hora a que, há precisamente 100 anos a terra tremeu, destruindo grande parte dos edifícios dos aglomerados do concelho. Com uma magnitude estimada entre 6 e 7,6 graus na escala de Richter, o sismo de 23 de Abril de 1909 provocou 30 mortos e 38 feridos, balanço que só não foi mais dramático porque, à hora em que ocorreu, 17:05, a grande maioria da população estava ainda a trabalhar nos campos.
De acordo com um documento do Museu Municipal de Benavente, o forte abalo, que se sentiu em todo o país (é considerado o mais destruidor em Portugal continental no século XX), destruiu quase por completo os aglomerados de Benavente, Samora Correia, Santo Estêvão e Salvaterra de Magos. Testemunhos da época referem as “casas que se desmoronam em nuvens colossais de poeira que se elevam nos ares”, o “aspecto desolador da vila em ruínas” e as populações em pânico a reunirem-se no Largo do Chaveiro ou em fuga para os campos.
Dois quintos das habitações de Benavente ficaram totalmente destruídas, outros dois quintos sem condições para voltarem a ser habitadas e apenas um imóvel em cada cinco estava recuperável depois de obras de reparação, referem os dados da Biblioteca Municipal de Benavente. Dos edifícios públicos, apenas a Câmara Municipal (construída em 1874) e a Biblioteca Municipal resistiram, mesmo assim com danos relevantes, tendo o património religioso praticamente desaparecido.
O sismo terá durado 22 segundos e as réplicas fizeram sentir-se durante muito tempo, a mais forte das quais sentida a 02 de Agosto. Sem comunicação telegráfica, a notícia do sismo chegou à capital do distrito, Santarém, através de um lavrador que para aí se dirigiu de automóvel, referem os documentos. O Governador Civil de Santarém, o chefe da polícia, guardas e bombeiros chegaram a Benavente ainda no dia da tragédia, por volta das 23:00. No dia seguinte, o rei D. Manuel II visitou a zona sinistrada e as forças militares começaram a instalar tendas de campanha e a fornecerem mantas, camas, roupas, enviando o Hospital Militar da Estefânia médicos e enfermeiras.
Por iniciativa do Diário de Notícias e do Clube de Fenianos, do Porto, foram edificados dois bairros para as famílias mais pobres, ainda hoje conhecidos por Bairros Novos, enquanto a Cruz Vermelha mandou edificar barracas de zinco. Bárbara Ganhão, hoje à beira dos 106 anos, recordou, para o Boletim Municipal de Benavente, a tragédia que viveu nesse dia, quando teve de ser retirada de debaixo dos destroços de uma casa que desabou quando se encontrava lá dentro na companhia da mãe e de uma vizinha.
Já com dificuldade em fazer-se entender, a centenária relatou como foi retirada dos escombros e teve de viajar até Benavente numa carroça que transportou igualmente os corpos da mãe e da vizinha.
A data vai ser assinalada quinta-feira com um vasto conjunto de iniciativas preparadas pelo município de Benavente, não só pelas marcas que o terramoto deixou, mas também para “lembrar os procedimentos a ter em conta em caso de sismo”.

Fonte: O Mirante


----------



## Gerofil (2 Mai 2009 às 11:24)

*Portugal palco de exercício sísmico internacional*

Protecção civil nacional e de Espanha, França e Grécia testam meios e interoperabilidade durante dois dias

FÁTIMA MARIANO

Nas próximas terça e quarta-feiras, os distritos de Lisboa, Setúbal e Santarém serão atingidos por um sismo de magnitude 6.7, semelhante ao que há 100 anos afectou Benavente. Mas não se assuste! Trata-se de um exercício da Protecção Civil.
Designado PTQuake09, este exercício envolverá meios da protecção civil nacional, incluindo das regiões autónomas da Madeira e dos Açores, de Espanha, França e Grécia, num total de 1773 operacionais. Itália, devido ao sismo que afectou a região de Áquila, não irá participar, como estava inicialmente previsto.
Trata-se do primeiro exercício internacional de protecção civil a realizar em Portugal e terá como principais objectivos testar a interoperabilidade das entidades portuguesas e estrangeiras em acções de busca e salvamento e emergência médica, a operacionalização do Plano Especial de Emergência e Risco Sísmico da Área Metropolitana de Lisboa e Concelhos Limítrofes (PEERS-AML) e o sistema de comando e controlo de meios operacionais no terreno, como ontem explicou Arnaldo Cruz, presidente da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC), durante a apresentação do exercício aos jornalistas.
Este simulacro permitirá também colmatar as falhas detectadas no exercício anterior, realizado em Novembro passado, nomeadamente no que diz respeito os meios e forças empenhados no teatro de operações e às dificuldades de comunicação.
"Não vamos estar tão dependentes das redes móveis. Queremos utilizar a rede de satélite - temos 72 telefones - e as equipas internacionais e das regiões autónomas trabalharão com os seus próprios equipamentos", referiu Gil Martins, comandante nacional d de operações da ANPC.
Quanto aos hospitais, que no exercício anterior também apresentaram bastantes dificuldades nas comunicações, "é possível colocar rapidamente meios da ANPC junto das respectivas direcções", garantiu Gil Martins.
Os cenários da catástrofe serão montados de acordo com os dados fornecidos pelo simulador do LNEC (Laboratório Nacional de Engenharia Civil), com base num evento semelhante ao que há precisamente um século atingiu Benavente: epicentro no vale inferior do tejo, com magnitude de 6.7 na escala de Richter; será afectada uma área com um raio de 40 quilómetros, em especial, em torno dos concelhos marginais ao rio Tejo e as intensidades sísmicas vão variar entre V e IX na escala de Mercalli modificada. Serão afectadas cerca de 300 mil pessoas, sendo que 3% morrerão ou ficarão gravemente feridas.
Uma vez que o exercício se realiza em dias úteis, a ANPC garante que não haverá condicionamentos rodoviários e que os cenários serão montados longe das principais vias de comunicação.

Fonte: Diário de Notícias


----------



## Hazores (4 Mai 2009 às 17:01)

boa tarde

segundo o CVARG ontem houve a ocorrência de 3 sismos conforme o comunicado abaixo:

04/05/2009 01:00 
Sismos sentidos na ilha de S. Miguel 

Foram sentidos três sismos na ilha de S. Miguel às 23:17h, 23:19h e 23:21h (hora local/UTC) com epicentro a cerca de 13 km a Sul de Povoação, Ilha de S. Miguel. De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, o evento mais forte, registado às 23:21h atingiu intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Ribeira Quente.

Para obter mais informações veja a carta sísmica apresentada na página da Actividade Sismovulcânica

qual não é o meu espanto quando vou ao IM e vejo que os 3 sismos estão registados, dos quais um está numa hora diferente dos outros. no IM os sismos são dados como não sentidos pela população.

Arquipélago dos Açores (Data de actualização 2009-05-04 04:33) 
Data(TU)               Lat.    Lon.    Prof.  Mag.  Ref.  Grau   Local 
2009-05-04 04:33 38,50 -26,81 - 2,5 SE Terceira --- --- 
*2009-05-04 02:49 37,59 -25,23 - 2,1 N Banco Grande Norte --- --- 
2009-05-03 23:21 37,63 -25,24 1 2,4 N Banco Grande Norte --- --- 
2009-05-03 23:17 37,66 -25,27 - 2,2 N Banco Grande Norte --- --- *
2009-05-03 14:22 38,45 -26,78 - 2,5 N Banco D. João de Castro --- --- 
2009-05-03 13:40 37,66 -25,23 5 2,1 N Banco Grande Norte --- --- 
2009-05-03 13:28 38,58 -26,70 15 2,5 SE Terceira --- --- 
2009-05-02 03:40 38,76 -29,40 10 2,2 W Faial --- --- 
2009-05-02 03:34 39,03 -28,78 15 2,2 W Fossa Oeste Graciosa --- --- 


como é possivel uma descrepância tão grande entre estas duas instituições?


----------



## Hazores (11 Mai 2009 às 09:23)

desta vez quem registou o sismo foi o IM, o CVARG não têm qualquer informação do sismo até este momento


Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Arquipélago dos Açores 11-05-2009 01:19
2009-05-11 01:19:00 
O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 11-05-2009 pelas 01:19 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 2.5 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 10 km a Sul-Sudeste de Ribeira Quente (S. Miguel). 


Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima II/III (escala de Mercalli modificada) em Povoação. 


Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados. 



Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação através da página do IM na Internet (www.meteo.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto do Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros (www.srpcba.pt).


----------



## Hazores (12 Mai 2009 às 01:04)

sismo faial 11/05/2009

Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Arquipélago dos Açores 11-05-2009 08:15


O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 11-05-2009 pelas 08:15 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 2.9 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 6 km a Nordeste da Ribeirinha (Faial). 


Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima II/III (escala de Mercalli modificada) na Freguesia da Ribeirinha (Ilha do Faial). 


Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados. 


isto hoje nos açores está a render.....
ao menos são de pequenas dimensões


----------



## Thomar (21 Mai 2009 às 11:15)

> *Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Arquipélago dos Açores 21-05-2009 08:43*
> 
> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 21-05-2009 pelas 08:43 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 4.6 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 40 km a Sudeste dos Ilhéus das Formigas (S. Miguel).
> 
> ...



Fonte: http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## Luis França (21 Mai 2009 às 12:06)

2009-05-21  08:43:09.3	36.74N  	24.58W  	2km		mb	*4.9*	 AZORES ISLANDS REGION


----------



## Hazores (21 Mai 2009 às 12:45)

segundoo cvarg

21/05/2009 10:15 
Sismo sentido na ilha de Santa Maria 

Foi sentido um sismo na ilha de Santa Maria às 08:43 (hora local/UTC) com epicentro a cerca de 47 km a SE dos ilhéus das Formigas. De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, o evento atingiu intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Vila do Porto, ilha de Santa Maria.

Para obter mais informações veja a carta sísmica apresentada na página da Actividade Sismovulcânica.













<<< Voltar


----------



## Hazores (5 Jun 2009 às 00:30)

Dois sismos sentidos em S.Miguel 

04/06/2009 20:00 
Sismo sentido na ilha de S. Miguel 

Foi sentido um sismo na ilha de S. Miguel às 19:17 (hora local/UTC) com epicentro a cerca de 11 km a NE dos ilhéus das Formigas. De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, o evento atingiu intensidade máxima II/III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Água Retorta e intensidade II em Povoação e Ponta Delgada, ilha de S. Miguel.

Para obter mais informações veja a carta sísmica apresentada na página da Actividade Sismovulcânica





04/06/2009 21:20 
Sismo sentido na ilha de S. Miguel 

Foi sentido um sismo na ilha de S. Miguel às 20:48 (hora local/UTC) com epicentro a cerca de 12 km a N dos ilhéus das Formigas. De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, o evento atingiu intensidade máxima II (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Ponta Delgada, ilha de S. Miguel.

Para obter mais informações veja a carta sísmica apresentada na página da Actividade Sismovulcânica.


fonte: CVARG


----------



## jorgepaulino (17 Jun 2009 às 08:17)

Bom dia a todos,

Como podem ver pelo site do Instituto de Meteorologia, desde ontem de madrugada até esta madrugada ocorreu uma pequena crise sismica, pelas coordenadas, junto a Aldeia da Serra, em Arraiolos.

Pessoalmente, testemunhei o ruido desdes pequenos abalos sismicos desde as 22h00 até às 4h e pouco da madrugada. Foram pequenos ruidos, mas que meteram bastante respeito.

O que será que se passou por ali debaixo do chão ?


----------



## psm (17 Jun 2009 às 08:21)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Bom dia a todos,
> 
> Como podem ver pelo site do Instituto de Meteorologia, desde ontem de madrugada até esta madrugada ocorreu uma pequena crise sismica, pelas coordenadas, junto a Aldeia da Serra, em Arraiolos.
> 
> ...





Provalvamente o que se passa à milhões de anos, Africa a empurrar a Europa, e onde existem falhas é onde se vai notar esses movimentos.


----------



## jorgepaulino (17 Jun 2009 às 11:43)

Bem, a situação não parece ser muito normal. 
Até agora ainda não vi nenhuma noticia e a unica informação é o comunicado chapa 5, mas também é o unico possivel.

Espero que as autoridades estejam alertas!

Data(TU)	Lat.	Lon.	Prof.	Mag.	Ref.	Grau	Local
17-06-2009 8:01	38,81	-8,02	20	1,3	NW Arraiolos	---	---
17-06-2009 3:20	38,79	-7,96	4	1,3	NE Arraiolos	---	---
17-06-2009 2:22	38,79	-7,97	4	1,3	NE Arraiolos	---	---
17-06-2009 2:12	38,79	-7,96	17	0,5	NE Arraiolos	---	---
17-06-2009 2:05	38,78	-7,96	3	1,5	NE Arraiolos	---	---
17-06-2009 1:52	38,79	-7,96	2	1,0	NE Arraiolos	---	---
17-06-2009 1:49	38,79	-7,96	1	1,5	NE Arraiolos	---	---
17-06-2009 1:45	38,79	-7,96	3	1,4	NE Arraiolos	---	---
17-06-2009 0:19	38,79	-7,96	2	1,2	NE Arraiolos	---	---
17-06-2009 0:13	38,79	-7,97	6	0,6	NE Arraiolos	---	---
17-06-2009 0:03	38,79	-7,96	11	2,0	NE Arraiolos	---	---
16-06-2009 22:00	38,80	-7,96	3	1,1	NE Arraiolos	---	---
16-06-2009 21:32	38,79	-7,96	2	1,2	NE Arraiolos	---	---
16-06-2009 21:25	38,79	-7,96	6	1,4	NE Arraiolos	---	---
16-06-2009 21:17	38,79	-7,96	2	1,6	NE Arraiolos	---	---
16-06-2009 21:09	38,79	-7,96	6	1,5	NE Arraiolos	---	---
16-06-2009 21:08	38,79	-7,96	-	1,6	NE Arraiolos	---	---
16-06-2009 21:07	38,79	-7,95	1	1,4	NE Arraiolos	---	---
16-06-2009 21:05	38,79	-7,96	8	2,0	NE Arraiolos	II	Pavia
16-06-2009 18:51	38,79	-7,96	6	1,2	NE Arraiolos	---	---
16-06-2009 15:29	38,79	-7,96	-	1,7	NE Arraiolos	---	---
16-06-2009 13:11	38,80	-7,96	4	1,3	NE Arraiolos	---	---
16-06-2009 12:35	38,79	-7,96	-	1,6	NE Arraiolos	---	---
16-06-2009 11:47	38,79	-7,96	4	1,3	NE Arraiolos	---	---
16-06-2009 5:02	38,80	-7,98	7	1,2	NE Arraiolos	---	---
16-06-2009 5:00	38,79	-7,97	3	1,0	NE Arraiolos	---	---
16-06-2009 4:03	38,79	-7,96	6	0,9	NE Arraiolos	---	---
16-06-2009 4:00	38,78	-7,96	2	1,5	NE Arraiolos	---	---


----------



## Vince (17 Jun 2009 às 11:49)

Realmente é estranho. São sismos muito fracos mas parece uma situação bastante invulgar julgo eu, mas sinceramente não sei. Obrigado por teres estado atento a isso, vamos acompanhando melhor.


----------



## Snifa (17 Jun 2009 às 11:51)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Bem, a situação não parece ser muito normal.
> Até agora ainda não vi nenhuma noticia e a unica informação é o comunicado chapa 5, mas também é o unico possivel.
> 
> Espero que as autoridades estejam alertas!
> ...




Sem dúvida uma crise sísmica ( ainda que muito ligeira e practicamente imperceptivel pela população). Este tipo de situações  intriga-me  sempre um bocado....será o prenúncio de um sismo maior? Ou estes constantes mini abalos são uma forma natural de libertar energia.... evitando assim  males maiores...acredito mais na segunda hipótesse...


----------



## MSantos (17 Jun 2009 às 12:50)

Costumo acompanhar a sismologia em Portugal através do site do IM e não me lembro de haver tantos sismos no mesmo local e em tão curto espaço de tempo em Portugal continental 

Entre dia 16(ontem) às 04:00 até agora já ocorreram neste local *30* pequenos sismos...


----------



## jorgepaulino (17 Jun 2009 às 12:56)

Continua a agitação.

Julgo que já merecia alguma informação especial e algumas medidas de prevenção.

O meu maior medo, visto que moro a poucos quilometros em linha recta do local é que um deles seja mais forte e cause danos e/ou vitimas, especialmente de noite.

2009-06-17 10:33 38,78 -7,96 7 1,2 NE Arraiolos --- --- 
2009-06-17 10:22 38,79 -7,99 - 1,4 N Arraiolos --- --- 




jorgepaulino disse:


> Bem, a situação não parece ser muito normal.
> Até agora ainda não vi nenhuma noticia e a unica informação é o comunicado chapa 5, mas também é o unico possivel.
> 
> Espero que as autoridades estejam alertas!
> ...


----------



## Vince (17 Jun 2009 às 12:59)

Também tem sido detectados na rede espanhola, indicando intensidades ligeiramente superiores, mas penso que as do IM serão estimativas mais correctas





http://www.ign.es/ign/es/IGN/Sismologia10Espana.jsp




O EMSC (Centro Sismológico Euro Mediterraneo) não lista nada pois penso que só mostra a partir dos M2.5


----------



## Snifa (17 Jun 2009 às 13:29)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Continua a agitação.
> 
> Julgo que já merecia alguma informação especial e algumas medidas de prevenção.
> 
> ...



De facto não é  nada normal tanta frequência de abalos num mesmo local....
Esperemos que fique por aqui em termos de intensidades ,mas crises sísmicas podem durar semanas por vezes, o assustador é não haver maneira de prever um abalo mais forte que pode surgir de um momento para o outro no meio da crise...

Infelizmente neste País só se previne/informa depois do mal estar feito....


----------



## jorgepaulino (17 Jun 2009 às 18:46)

Julgo terem recomeçado os abalos aqui na zona.

Espero estar enganado e ter confundido o ruído (a esta hora até poderia muito bem confundir, mas acho que não).

Aguardo a actualização do site do INM ou do IGN.ES.


----------



## Vince (17 Jun 2009 às 18:57)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Julgo terem recomeçado os abalos aqui na zona.
> Espero estar enganado e ter confundido o ruído (a esta hora até poderia muito bem confundir, mas acho que não).
> Aguardo a actualização do site do INM ou do IGN.ES.




Bem, já depois do teu post acabou de aparecer no site um 1,6 das 18:43 (17:43utc), tens razão, é incrível estares a sentir sismos com menos de M2, presumo que seja devido a serem mesmo aí e de serem de baixa profundidade.


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Jun 2009 às 19:00)

Snifa disse:


> Sem dúvida uma crise sísmica ( ainda que muito ligeira e practicamente imperceptivel pela população). Este tipo de situações  intriga-me  sempre um bocado....será o prenúncio de um sismo maior? Ou estes constantes mini abalos são uma forma natural de libertar energia.... evitando assim  males maiores...acredito mais na segunda hipótesse...



Olá...
De facto pela hora do almoço aguardei uma (por mais pequena que fosse) informação acerca destes eventos um pouco por todos os noticiários, mas nada foi referido!
Deduzo que os registos de baixa intensidade nos dados disponíveis, não tenham sido considerados relevantes ao ponto de serem divulgados. O elevado número de ocorrências em tão curto período de tempo e o possível alarmismo constantemente associado a estas situações, poderá também estar na origem da insuficiente divulgação às populações. 
Realmente, a insólita cena do Presidente dos E.U. a livrar-se de uma simples mosca durante uma entrevista vale o que vale e nenhum canal abdicou de lhe dar um pouco do seu espaço, mas isso são outras questões, claro! 
Quanto a estes eventos e a sua periodicidade em particular, acredito também que a segunda hipótese poderá ser a mais viável, mas o que temos nós além de hipóteses?


----------



## jorgepaulino (17 Jun 2009 às 19:04)

Vince disse:


> Bem, acabou de aparecer no site um 1,6 das 18:43 (17:43utc), tens razão, é incrível estares a sentir sismos com menos de M2, presumo que seja devido a serem mesmo aí e de serem de baixa profundidade.



Eu não estou a sentir os sismos, estou apenas a ouvir os estrondos e já foram mais do que o que já aparece registado.

O 1º andar da minha casa fica em linha de visão com a zona da superfície onde estão a ocorrer os abalos!


----------



## Vince (17 Jun 2009 às 19:05)

Já submeteste informação ao IM de que estás a senti-los ou ouvi-los?  Se calhar ainda ninguém o fez ...

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/informe/sism_inq_step1.jsp?Submit=Continuar


----------



## jorgepaulino (17 Jun 2009 às 19:19)

Vince disse:


> Já submeteste informação ao IM de que estás a senti-los ou ouvi-los?  Se calhar ainda ninguém o fez ...
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/informe/sism_inq_step1.jsp?Submit=Continuar



Submeti ontem quando ouvi o 1º,e no formulário coloquei não sentido.


----------



## Vince (17 Jun 2009 às 20:22)

Os sismos tem ocorrido ao longo de uma faixa de 12 km embora pense que estas localizações tem sempre algum grau de imprecisão


----------



## stormy (17 Jun 2009 às 20:54)

Penso que a ocorrencia de varios sismos de baixa intensidade é benefica pois vai libertando a energia das zonas de falha de um modo lento e gradual.
é melhor 20 sismos com 1-3 na escala de richter do que um ou dois com 7...
apesar de tudo o IM devia lançar avisos para a area afectada para que as pessoas prendam os objectos soltos e tomem outras medidas nao vá o diabo tecê-las .....


----------



## Vince (17 Jun 2009 às 21:03)

stormy disse:


> apesar de tudo o IM devia lançar avisos para a area afectada para que as pessoas prendam os objectos soltos e tomem outras medidas nao vá o diabo tecê-las .....



Avisos desse género são sempre responsabilidade da protecção civil nacional e serviços municipais de protecção civil, não é função do IM


----------



## Z13 (17 Jun 2009 às 21:51)

Vince disse:


> Avisos desse género são sempre responsabilidade da protecção civil nacional e serviços municipais de protecção civil, não é função do IM



Certo! Mas alguém tem que alertar a protecção civil!


----------



## jorgepaulino (17 Jun 2009 às 21:59)

Tanto o INM e IGN.ES já não estão a actualizar a página, provávelmente os ruidos que ouvi a seguir ao ultimo abalo registado eram apenas outros tipos de ruidos.

Mas a página do centro de geofisica da Universidade de Évora mostra actividade às 19:30 e julgo às 20:30 (parece-me que o risco do gráfico está em posição diferente do de cima).

http://clv-cge.uevora.pt/EVO.active.gif


----------



## Agreste (17 Jun 2009 às 21:59)

Eu achava importante a Protecção Civil nem que fosse a Municipal (de Arraiolos) fizesse um aviso público às populações. Se as coisas se passam conforme estão aqui descritas, sobretudo nos ruídos aparentemente superficiais, não tarda vai começar o pânico, acho eu...  ou então vão chover explicações do prof. karamba...


----------



## jorgepaulino (17 Jun 2009 às 22:03)

A população aqui é maioritáriamente idosa e poderia causar pânico desnecessário, digo eu, e se calhar já passou a pior fase, assim espero!

Em conversa com várias pessoas já são muitas as que ouviram os ruidos e consultaram a página do INM.


----------



## Mi Carvalho (18 Jun 2009 às 02:47)

Os sismos com grau 2 de ontém foram sentidos por nós que vivemos mais a Sul,5 Km a norte de Évora, essencialmente, o ruído surdo, foi por isso que fui pesquisar e cheguei ao forum.


----------



## jorgepaulino (18 Jun 2009 às 09:55)

Mi Carvalho disse:


> Os sismos com grau 2 de ontém foram sentidos por nós que vivemos mais a Sul,5 Km a norte de Évora, essencialmente, o ruído surdo, foi por isso que fui pesquisar e cheguei ao forum.



Bem vindo a este forum!

Também sei que foram audiveis em Igrejinha.

Finalmente devem ter acabado os abalos, por agora!


----------



## jorgepaulino (19 Jun 2009 às 08:22)

Parece mentira, mas este ouvi-o também, olhei para o relogio e marcava 6:00, cá vai a confirmação:

2009-06-19 05:01 38,80 -7,96 2 1,6 NE Arraiolos --- --- 

Espero que fique por aqui.


----------



## YuRiSsS (21 Jun 2009 às 15:54)

Parece que ainda continuam...

2009-06-21 03:53  	38,80  	-7,96  	4  	1,4  	NE Arraiolos


----------



## jorgepaulino (22 Jun 2009 às 11:19)

YuRiSsS disse:


> Parece que ainda continuam...
> 
> 2009-06-21 03:53  	38,80  	-7,96  	4  	1,4  	NE Arraiolos



Também dei conta desse. É uma sensação muito má, é apenas um ruído, mas que no fundo assusta um bocado.


----------



## trepkos (22 Jun 2009 às 20:30)

YuRiSsS disse:


> Parece que ainda continuam...
> 
> 2009-06-21 03:53  	38,80  	-7,96  	4  	1,4  	NE Arraiolos



Tens sentido alguma coisa? Nem sabia destes agora, não tenho sentido nada, mas esta zona Montemor - Évora - Arraiolos é de grande actividade sismica.


----------



## YuRiSsS (23 Jun 2009 às 13:08)

trepkos disse:


> Tens sentido alguma coisa? Nem sabia destes agora, não tenho sentido nada, mas esta zona Montemor - Évora - Arraiolos é de grande actividade sismica.



Nopes, não senti nenhum, apenas comecei a acompanhar o decorrer destes pequenos sismos quando me perguntaram se tinha sentido um sismo no dia 16, que mais tarde se veiu a verificar que era o 

_"009-06-16 21:05  	38,79  	-7,96  	8  	2,0  	NE Arraiolos  	II	Pavia"_

Cumps,


----------



## Vince (5 Jul 2009 às 19:20)

> Aviso de Sismo no Continente 05-07-2009 16:50
> 2009-07-05 16:50:00
> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 05-07-2009 pelas 16:50 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 4.5 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 160 km a Sudoeste do Cabo S.Vicente.
> 
> ...



http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/comunicados/index.jsp








http://www.emsc-csem.org/index.php?page=current&sub=detail&id=133058#


----------



## joseoliveira (11 Jul 2009 às 19:54)

Olá boa tarde...

*Comunicado do IM esta manhã:*

Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Arquipélago dos Açores 11-07-2009 11:37
2009-07-11 11:37:00 
O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 11-07-2009 pelas 11:37 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 2.9 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 6 km a Este-Nordeste da Ribeirinha (Faial). 

Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima II (escala de Mercalli modificada) na freguesia de Salão na Ilha do Faial. 







http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/comunicados/


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Jul 2009 às 03:53)

olá boa noite...
Dois dias, dois registos detectados!

*Aviso de Sismo no Arquipélago dos Açores 18-07-2009 15:46
2009-07-18 15:46:04*

O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 18-07-2009 pelas 15:46 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 3.5 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 20 km a Oeste-Noroeste de Ginetes (S. Miguel).

Até à elaboração deste comunicado não foi recebida nenhuma informação confirmando que este sismo tenha sido sentido.



*Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Arquipélago dos Açores 19-07-2009 09:04
2009-07-19 09:04:00*

O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 19-07-2009 pelas 09:04 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 2.6 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 20 km a Oeste-Sudoeste do Capelo (Faial). 


Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima II (escala de Mercalli modificada) na ilha do Faial, nas freguesias do Capelo, Feteira e Cedros. 
___________

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/comunicados/


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Jul 2009 às 01:10)

Agora na ilha da Madeira!

*Aviso de Sismo no Arquipélago da Madeira 21-07-2009 20:55
2009-07-21 20:55:27
*
O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 21-07-2009 pelas 20:55 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 2.8 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 4 km a Nordeste de S.Vicente.

Até à elaboração deste comunicado não foi recebida nenhuma informação confirmando que este sismo tenha sido sentido.






http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/comunicados/


----------



## MSantos (22 Jul 2009 às 11:02)

A Madeira fica numa zona reletivamente estavel, os sismos não são muito frequentes


----------



## Vince (6 Ago 2009 às 08:58)

Mais um sismo no Alentejo, entre Mora e Arraiolos. 
Intensidade de 3.3 segundo o IM




> *Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 06-08-2009 06:21*
> 2009-08-06 06:21:49
> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 06-08-2009 pelas 06:09 foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3,3 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou 13 km a NW de Arraiolos.
> 
> ...





> http://www.emsc-csem.org/index.php?page=current&sub=detail&id=135798


----------



## jorgepaulino (6 Ago 2009 às 11:06)

Vince disse:


> Mais um sismo no Alentejo, entre Mora e Arraiolos.
> Intensidade de 3.3 segundo o IM



Este já se fez sentir bem!   Tremeu cama, paredes, chão e ao mesmo tempo um grande estrondo.

Nota: sentir bem para aquilo que estamos habituados!

Na crise de Junho era só o ruido, mas julgo que estes foram um pouco desviados da zona dos outros (ainda não vi no google earth)!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Ago 2009 às 12:44)

Por acaso eram 6:00h da manhã também o ouvi.


----------



## jorgepaulino (6 Ago 2009 às 20:28)

O sismo de hoje ocorreu a c.a. de 10kms da zona onde ocorreram os abalos de Junho.

Em Dezembro de 2005, a 25kms da zona de Junho ocorreram também 2 abalos bem sentidos pelas populações:

2005-12-29 05:01 38,88 -8,23 - 4,4 SW Móra IV Montemor-o-Novo 
2005-12-29 04:25 38,87 -8,21 5 4,2 SW Móra IV Montemor-o-Novo


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Ago 2009 às 12:01)

Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 18-08-2009 07:55
2009-08-18 07:55:00 

O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 18-08-2009 pelas 07:55 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 4.2 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 110 km a Sul de Faro. 

Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima II (escala de Mercalli modificada) em Faro, Loulé e Tavira. 

Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados. 

Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação através da página do IM na Internet (www.meteo.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (www.prociv.pt).

Fonte: IM



Summary:
Magnitude ML 4.3 
Region STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR 
 Southwest Iberia Margin 
Date time 2009-08-18 at 06:56:04.2 UTC 
Location 36.19 N ; 7.71 W 
Depth 40 km 
Distances 133 km W Cádiz (pop 131,923 ; local time 08:56 2009-08-18)
94 km S Olhão (pop 29,239 ; local time 07:56 2009-08-18) 

Fonte: EMSC

Parece que as pessoas antigas têm razão ou será mais um mito, ainda ontem ouvi várias pessoas idosas dizerem que o tempo abafado é bom para fazer sismos, e não é que hoje fez um.

Senti muito ligeiramente mas ainda deu para sentir, mas foi tão ligeiro que nunca pensei que fosse um sismo.


----------



## jorgepaulino (18 Ago 2009 às 13:36)

É impressão minha ou as coisas andam a ficar mais agitadas ultimamente?
Aqui pelo Alentejo pelo menos...


----------



## rijo (8 Set 2009 às 02:05)

*Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 08-09-2009 01:04*

O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 08-09-2009 pelas 01:04 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 4.0 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 110 km a Sul de Faro.

De acordo com a informação disponível, este sismo foi sentido, devendo em breve ser emitido novo comunicado com informação instrumental e macrossísmica actualizada.

Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.


----------



## rijo (8 Set 2009 às 02:15)

*Dados:*
Data
2009-09-08 00:04  	

Latitude
36,00  	

Longitude
-7,92  	

Profundidade
31  	

Magnitude
4,0

Grau
III

Local
Albufeira

Curiosamente há menos de um mês (2009-08-18 06:55) foi sentido um sismo próximo deste local de magnitude 4.2:

Latitude: 36,05  	Longitude: -7,87  Profundidade: 6 Magnitude: 4,2  Grau: II Local: Faro


----------



## JoãoDias (8 Set 2009 às 02:19)

Que continuem a ocorrer estes pequenos sismos que vão libertando energia regularmente. Antes isto que um "big one".


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Set 2009 às 11:30)

Summary:
Magnitude ML 4.0 
Region STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR 
 Southwest Iberia Margin 
Date time 2009-09-08 at 00:04:07.0 UTC 
Location 36.25 N ; 7.78 W 
Depth 71 km 
Distances 134 km SW Huelva (pop 144,174 ; local time 02:04 2009-09-08)
87 km S Olhão (pop 29,239 ; local time 01:04 2009-09-08)

Fonte: EMSC

2ºsismo em menos de 1 mês, verifica-se as mesmas condições do outro tempo abafado.
Será que as pessoas mais antigas têm razão quando dizem que o tempo abafado é sinal de sismos? Ou tudo passará de uma coincidência mas 2 sismos ocorrerem no mesmo local em menos de 1 mês e com as mesmas condições armosféricas é estranho.

Outra questão, o IM coloca o sismo a 110 km a Sul de Faro tanto neste como no outro, o EMSC coloca o sismo a Sul de Olhão.

Senti ligeiramente com o tilintar dos copos dentro dos móveis, nada mais.
Isto anda abanar demais para o meu gosto, algum dia faz um a valer, uns dizem que estes sismos libertam energia e evitam um sismo de maior magnitude, outros dizem que estes sismos são prenúncio de um grande sismo.


----------



## ecobcg (8 Set 2009 às 14:49)

Julgo que estes pequenos sismos acabam por ser normais para a zona em que vivemos.  O Sul de Portugal Continental (já sem contar com as ilhas, principalmente os Açores), é uma zona de intensa actividade sismica, não fosse estar localizada junto ao limite da placa euro-asiática!!









(http://www-ext.lnec.pt/LNEC/DE/NESDE/divulgacao/tectonica.html)

Eu cá por mim prefiro que estes pequenos sismos vão acontecendo, pois sempre vai libertando alguma da energia acumulada! No entanto, nunca se sabe se não será um pequeno aviso para um aumento da energia acumulada entre as placas ... uma coisa é certa... mais cedo ou mais tarde, acabará por acontecer um sismo de maior intensidade... já aconteceu antes (1755, 1909, 1969, entre outros), e voltará a acontecer!! Daqui a 1, 10, 100 ou mais anos...isso é que ninguém sabe!!!


----------



## jorgepaulino (13 Out 2009 às 23:11)

2009-10-13 21:17	38,70	-7,82	19	2,5	E Arraiolos	II	Redondo

Perfeitamente audível em Pavia.


----------



## Kraliv (14 Out 2009 às 22:03)

> Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 13-10-2009 22:17
> 2009-10-13 22:17:00
> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 13-10-2009 pelas 22:17 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 2.5 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 16 km a Este de Arraiolos.
> 
> ...












 Não dei por nadinha


----------



## jorgepaulino (14 Out 2009 às 22:09)

Há mais um comunicado onde informa a ocorrencia de outro sismo hoje, mas em Alpiarça:

Dados espanhois:

Evento	Fecha	Hora(GMT)*	Latit.	Longit.	Prof.	Sentido	Mag.	Localización
951135	14/10/2009	18:53:49	39.2843	-8.5791	5	 	3.2	 N ALPIARÇA.POR

http://www.ign.es/ign/home/geofisica/sismologia/popupDetalleTerremoto.jsp?mapa=951135

Pelo menos até agora não aparece nenhuma informação no mapa.

O que se estará a passar ?


----------



## Minho (14 Out 2009 às 22:29)

Actualização do IM



> Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 14-10-2009 19:53
> 2009-10-14 19:53:00
> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 14-10-2009 pelas 19:53 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3,1 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou próximo de Alpiarça.
> 
> ...


http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## N_Fig (15 Out 2009 às 17:46)

algarvio1980 disse:


> 2ºsismo em menos de 1 mês, verifica-se as mesmas condições do outro tempo abafado.
> Será que as pessoas mais antigas têm razão quando dizem que o tempo abafado é sinal de sismos? Ou tudo passará de uma coincidência mas 2 sismos ocorrerem no mesmo local em menos de 1 mês e com as mesmas condições armosféricas é estranho.



Também na tua região é um bocado improvável que ocorra com tempo frio e chuvoso...


----------



## jorgepaulino (20 Out 2009 às 13:06)

2009-10-19 18:01 38,70 -7,83 19 2,4 E Arraiolos II Evora 

Mais uma vez dei conta desta brincadeira...


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2009 às 13:14)

O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 21-10-2009 pelas 11:56 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 4.2 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 110 km a Sul de Faro.

Até à elaboração deste comunicado não foi recebida nenhuma informação confirmando que este sismo tenha sido sentido.

Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados. 

IM

Que bicho


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Out 2009 às 13:21)

Mário Barros disse:


> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 21-10-2009 pelas 11:56 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 4.2 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 110 km a Sul de Faro.
> 
> Até à elaboração deste comunicado não foi recebida nenhuma informação confirmando que este sismo tenha sido sentido.
> 
> ...



Senti, a loiça a tilintar só que fiquei na dúvida se era ou não , mas esta falha anda a tremer muito, será bom ou mau sinal não sei, mas pode ser um prenúncio de um sismo grande a sul de Faro/Olhão como já ocorreu no passado.


----------



## ruka (21 Out 2009 às 15:16)

SIMULACRO DE SISMO
2009-10-21 (IM)

O Instituto de Meteorologia, I.P., procedeu hoje a um simulacro de um sismo de magnitude 4.2, com epicentro localizado a 110 Km a Sul de Faro, pelas 11h56.

Este exercício serviu para testar equipamentos e processos, tendo por lapso sido colocada informação no site do IM sem essa indicação.

Pelo facto pedimos desculpas aos utilizadores do site.

fonte: www.meteo.pt


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Out 2009 às 18:47)

Afinal deve ter sido outra coisa, algum camião que passou aqui pela rua. Já tinha consultado o EMSC e estranhei não estar lá nenhum sismo.


----------



## irpsit (21 Out 2009 às 20:04)

Esperemos que não.
Pode ser uma ligeira crise de sismos pequenos, ou pode um sinal de um sismo maior.
Esperemos que não seja nada.

Quantos já ouve nestas últimas 2 semanas (que tenham sido sentidos)?



algarvio1980 disse:


> Senti, a loiça a tilintar só que fiquei na dúvida se era ou não , mas esta falha anda a tremer muito, será bom ou mau sinal não sei, mas pode ser um prenúncio de um sismo grande a sul de Faro/Olhão como já ocorreu no passado.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Out 2009 às 20:40)

*Sismo no Algarve foi «um lapso»*

O Instituto de Meteorologia anunciou esta quarta-feira à tarde que, afinal, não registou qualquer sismo a sul da costa algarvia ao final da manhã. Em seguida acrescentou, segundo avança a agência Lusa, que a informação foi disponibilizada «por lapso» na Internet.







«O Instituto de Meteorologia procedeu hoje a um simulacro de um sismo de magnitude 4.2, com epicentro localizado a 110 km a sul de Faro, pelas 11:56. Este exercício serviu para testar equipamentos e processos, tendo por lapso sido colocada informação no "site" sem essa indicação», explica o organismo através de comunicado.

Sismo de 4,2 com epicentro a Sul de Faro

Pelo sucedido, o Instituto pediu publicamente desculpas aos utilizadores da sua página na Internet.

*Fonte: TVI24*


----------



## Hazores (21 Out 2009 às 23:16)

Terra tremeu no Faial com sismo de intensidade 2,6 na escala de Richter
Há 29 mins 

in TSF:

 A terra tremeu, esta quarta-feira, nos Açores, onde foi registado um sismo às 16:26 (17:26 em Lisboa), com epicentro a três quilómetros a Este da Ribeirinha, no Faial, informou o Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros.
Não foi divulgada a existência de qualquer dano pessoal ou material na sequência deste tremor de terra, que atingiu uma magnitude de 2,6 graus na escala de Richter.

Na Ribeirinha, segundo a escala de Mercalli Modificiada, o sismo teve uma intensidade máxima de grau II/III. Esta escala classifica a intensidade de um terramoto a partir dos seus efeitos em pessoas e estruturas na superfície da Terra.

A escala vai de I (muito fraco) a XII (catastrófico), sendo o grau de intensidade III considerado (leve).

Neste grau, algumas pessoas podem sentir um movimento leve no interior dos prédios, onde os objectos suspensos se mexem, mas o sismo não é sentido no exterior.


----------



## Hazores (4 Nov 2009 às 21:41)

foi hoje registado um sismo pelo o instituo e geofisica dos estados unidos de magnitude 6, segundo vitor hugo forjaz este sismo teve a mesma intensidade do que destruiu parte da ilha Terceira e são jorge em 1980







DEIXO AQUI MAIS ALGUNS DETALHES DO SISMO 
(fonte: USGS)

Magnitude 6.0 - AZORES ISLANDS REGION
2009 November 04 18:41:44 UTC 

DetailsMapsScientific & Technical 
Earthquake Details
Magnitude 6.0 
Date-Time Wednesday, November 04, 2009 at 18:41:44 UTC
Wednesday, November 04, 2009 at 04:41:44 PM at epicenter 

Location 36.120°N, 33.893°W 
Depth 10 km (6.2 miles) set by location program 
Region AZORES ISLANDS REGION 
Distances 445 km (275 miles) SW of Santa Cruz das Flores, Azores, Portugal
540 km (335 miles) WSW of Horta, Azores, Portugal
750 km (465 miles) W of Ponta Delgada, Azores, Portugal
2205 km (1370 miles) W of LISBON, Portugal

Location Uncertainty horizontal +/- 6.5 km (4.0 miles); depth fixed by location program 
Parameters NST=190, Nph=190, Dmin=>999 km, Rmss=0.88 sec, Gp= 72°,
M-type=teleseismic moment magnitude (Mw), Version=6 
Source USGS NEIC (WDCS-D)


Event ID us2009npbe


----------



## Vince (4 Nov 2009 às 22:31)

O EMSC tem-no a 5.7


Magnitude  	mb 5.7
Region 	AZORES ISLANDS REGION

Date time 	2009-11-04 at 18:41:45.4 UTC
Location 	36.26 N ; 33.91 W
Depth 	10 km
Distances 	1861 km NW San cristóbal de la laguna (pop 139,928 ; local time 18:41 2009-11-04)
648 km W Angra (pop 12,045 ; local time 17:41 2009-11-04)
525 km SW Ribeira grande (pop 5,198 ; local time 17:41 2009-11-04)









> *Sismo de magnitude seis registado a 400 quilómetros do arquipélago *
> Lisboa, 04 Nov (Lusa) - Um sismo de magnitude seis na escala de Richter foi registado hoje a cerca de 400 quilómetros a sul dos Açores, não tendo sido sentido em nenhuma ilha, disse à Lusa fonte do Centro de Vigilância Sismológica da região.
> 
> Segundo Gabriela Queirós, do centro de informação, o abalo ocorreu no mar às 17:4, com epicentro na crista média atlântica.
> ...


----------



## Vince (3 Dez 2009 às 19:00)

> *Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Arquipélago da Madeira 03-12-2009 12:05*
> 2009-12-03 12:05:00
> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 03-12-2009 pelas 12:05 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.7 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 16 km a Norte da Deserta Grande.
> 
> ...


http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## squidward (17 Dez 2009 às 01:40)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2009*

MALTA BEM QUE SISMO AGORA QUE SENTI!!! 

não estou a brincar, apanhei um valente susto!!


----------



## trepkos (17 Dez 2009 às 02:20)

Sentido de forma intensa em Montemor-o-Novo, tirou o pó às casas!


----------



## StormFairy (17 Dez 2009 às 02:39)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2009*

6.0 Segundo as noticias....

Finalmente o site já funciona.... Aqui não ganhei para o susto !!!


----------



## Jodamensil (17 Dez 2009 às 02:39)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2009*

PESSOAL DESCULPEM O OFFTOPIC MAS QUE SISMO FOI SENTIDO NESTE MOMENTO  Grandas tonturas para nao falar dos barulhos ca em casa, vidros, copos, e as janelas. Tive dificuldade em ficar em pe garanto vos!


----------



## cactus (17 Dez 2009 às 02:40)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2009*

tambem senti bastante o sismo aqui...


----------



## Earthling (17 Dez 2009 às 02:40)

*Sismo 17/12/2009*

Ninguém sentiu?? caganda cagaço!!!!! Vila Franca de Xira abanou toda!!!!



> Aviso de Sismo no Continente 17-12-2009 01:37
> 2009-12-17 01:37:51
> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 17-12-2009 pelas 01:37 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 6.0 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 100 km a Oeste-Sudoeste do Cabo S.Vicente.
> 
> ...


IM


----------



## ecobcg (17 Dez 2009 às 02:41)

_Magnitude 5.7 - WEST OF GIBRALTAR
2009 December 17 01:37:47 UTC 





Earthquake Details
Magnitude 5.7 
Date-Time Thursday, December 17, 2009 at 01:37:47 UTC
Thursday, December 17, 2009 at 01:37:47 AM at epicenter 
Time of Earthquake in other Time Zones

Location 36.431°N, 9.896°W 
Depth 10 km (6.2 miles) set by location program 
Region WEST OF GIBRALTAR 
Distances 185 km (115 miles) WSW of Faro, Portugal
265 km (165 miles) SSW of LISBON, Portugal
280 km (175 miles) WSW of Huelva, Spain
295 km (185 miles) SW of Evora, Portugal

Location Uncertainty horizontal +/- 8.3 km (5.2 miles); depth fixed by location program 
Parameters NST= 83, Nph= 84, Dmin=387.4 km, Rmss=0.84 sec, Gp= 72°,
M-type=body wave magnitude (Mb), Version=6 
Source USGS NEIC (WDCS-D)


Event ID us2009qhac _
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Quakes/us2009qhac.html#details

Bolas!!! Este já deu para assustar!!! Sentido também de forma bem forte aqui por estes lados!! Aqui o 3.º andar abanou e bem!!!! Acho que foi o primeiro desta magnitude que senti!!! Acordou o pessoal todo por aqui!! Vou voltar para a cama agora!!


----------



## StormFairy (17 Dez 2009 às 02:41)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2009*



Jodamensil disse:


> PESSOAL DESCULPEM O OFFTOPIC MAS QUE SISMO FOI SENTIDO NESTE MOMENTO  Grandas tonturas para nao falar dos barulhos ca em casa, vidros, copos, e as janelas. Tive dificuldade em ficar em pe garanto vos!



Afinal não fui só eu a ficar tonta e mal disposta !!


----------



## Fantkboy (17 Dez 2009 às 02:41)

Mas ninguem sentiu o sismo??? Até me arrepiou os cabelos! As janelas estremeceram!


----------



## under (17 Dez 2009 às 02:42)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2009*



Jodamensil disse:


> PESSOAL DESCULPEM O OFFTOPIC MAS QUE SISMO FOI SENTIDO NESTE MOMENTO  Grandas tonturas para nao falar dos barulhos ca em casa, vidros, copos, e as janelas. Tive dificuldade em ficar em pe garanto vos!



Mas agora mesmo ( 2h39m ) ou foi o da 1H27m ) ja me estou a assustar 

Ja senti um sismo a cerca de 10 anos atras,estava acamado e so me lembro de começar a ouvir um barulho que ia aumentando e depois a cama tremeu um bocado...ainda hoje consigo "ouvir" esse barulho na minha cabeça...


----------



## miguel (17 Dez 2009 às 02:42)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2009*

Também senti e foi bastante forte senti tudo a tremer em casa loiça portas e um som nas paredes, que sutoooooooooooooooo


----------



## Jodamensil (17 Dez 2009 às 02:43)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2009*



StormFairy disse:


> Afinal não fui só eu a ficar tonta e mal disposta !!



Nao mesmo! Tava acabado de me levantar da cadei rado computador ate pensava que me tava a sentir mal mas o barulho de todos os vidros e copos da cristaleira deu logo para perceber, grando abalo sentido no corpo


----------



## iceworld (17 Dez 2009 às 02:43)

Finalmente consegui aceder!!
Só para dizer que também em Coimbra senti o sismo.
5.7 na escala de Richter.

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/dyfi/events/us/2009qhac/us/index.html


----------



## meteo (17 Dez 2009 às 02:43)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2009*



squidward disse:


> MALTA BEM QUE SISMO AGORA QUE SENTI!!!
> 
> não estou a brincar, apanhei um valente susto!!


 
Grande susto mesmo. Tremeu tudo. Este foi dos fortes já.E foi a 100km de Sagres. No Sul já deve ter sido perigoso.


----------



## rfll (17 Dez 2009 às 02:43)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2009*

tambem senti... assutei-me bastante e sai logo para a rua... o predio abanou e bem... ja foi noticiado


 "O abalo, que durou alguns segundos, iniciou-se às 01.37:47 de Lisboa e teve o seu epicentro a oeste de Gibraltar, a sul de Portugal, a 185 quilómetros de Faro e a 265 quilómetros de Lisboa, segundo o 'site' de geofísica dos Estados Unidos (USGS - United States Geological Survey)."


bem nunca tinha sentido nenhum é ... sem palavras...


----------



## StormFairy (17 Dez 2009 às 02:44)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2009*



under disse:


> Mas agora mesmo ( 2h39m ) ou foi o da 1H27m ) ja me estou a assustar



Já foi á 1.27 Hrs já houve uma réplica mas fraca 2.1 ... 
O site esteve em baixo... o pessoal só pode postar agora !!


----------



## Jodamensil (17 Dez 2009 às 02:44)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2009*



under disse:


> Mas agora mesmo ( 2h39m ) ou foi o da 1H27m ) ja me estou a assustar



under foi o das 1:30 mais ou menos sim, mas o site teve em baixo ate agora


----------



## squidward (17 Dez 2009 às 02:44)

*Re: Sismo 17/12/2009*

Também apanhei um grande cagaço e ainda por cima moro num prédio, cuja estrutura não inspira grande confiança

no inicio senti mesmo o predio a abanar (até tive parece tonturas) e os estoros a abanarem, como se estivesse a fazer uma forte rajada de vento...e claro o barulho. Assustador mesmo

ao que parece já houve uma réplica de 2.1 na escala de Richter


----------



## Gerofil (17 Dez 2009 às 02:45)

ESTREMOZ: Faz favor, que grande susto, o prédio a abanar ... Valeu


----------



## under (17 Dez 2009 às 02:46)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2009*



rfll disse:


> tambem senti... assutei-me bastante e sai logo para a rua... o predio abanou e bem... ja foi noticiado
> 
> 
> "O abalo, que durou alguns segundos, iniciou-se às 01.37:47 de Lisboa e teve o seu epicentro a oeste de Gibraltar, a sul de Portugal, a 185 quilómetros de Faro e a 265 quilómetros de Lisboa, segundo o 'site' de geofísica dos Estados Unidos (USGS - United States Geological Survey)."
> ...



Ja senti um sismo a cerca de 10 anos atras,estava acamado e so me lembro de começar a ouvir um barulho que ia aumentando e depois a cama tremeu...ainda hoje consigo "ouvir" esse barulho na minha cabeça...


----------



## criz0r (17 Dez 2009 às 02:47)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2009*

Foi um sismo e pêras, estava eu aqui sentado quando vi o meu monitor a abanar e o candeeiro


----------



## Fantkboy (17 Dez 2009 às 02:47)

Algumas réplicas! 

http://www.emsc-csem.org/index.php?page=home


----------



## under (17 Dez 2009 às 02:47)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2009*



StormFairy disse:


> Já foi á 1.27 Hrs já houve uma réplica mas fraca 2.1 ...
> O site esteve em baixo... o pessoal só pode postar agora !!



StormFairy...obrigado! Do fundo do coraçao!  tenho pavor de sismos,ja senti um!


----------



## Earthling (17 Dez 2009 às 02:48)

*Re: Sismo 17/12/2009*

ah pois! e a minha casa tem mais de 70 anos, telhado em madeira todo podre!!!!

epa isto foram so prai uns 3 segundos certo???


----------



## Jodamensil (17 Dez 2009 às 02:49)

Moro num rpredio de 15 andares aqui em Loures e digo mesmo que tive dificuldade em manter me de pe. O que mais notei foi o predio a balancar, as janelas os copos e as tonturas fogo  fortissimo este


----------



## Earthling (17 Dez 2009 às 02:49)

*Re: Sismo 17/12/2009*



squidward disse:


> ao que parece já houve uma réplica de 2.1 na escala de Richter



onde é que viste isso? no site do instituto d meteorologia nao ta la nada!


----------



## meteo (17 Dez 2009 às 02:50)

O maior sismo que já senti.Que grande susto.Aqui em casa ninguem acordou,mas deve ter sido por pouco.O que valeu é que foi durante muito pouco tempo. No Sul deve ter sido assustador.


----------



## Sanxito (17 Dez 2009 às 02:50)

*Re: Sismo 17/12/2009*

Boas pessoal, aqui por corroios no concelho do seixal abanou e bem, vivo no 8º andar... enfim... que cagaço...


----------



## LuisFilipe (17 Dez 2009 às 02:50)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2009*

Epa aqui em coimbra nao senti nada  

ouvi sim foi um rangido estranho, deve ter sido isto a tremer lol

mas a minha cadela uns minutos  antes ja tava aqui atrofiar, nao parava de ladrar, o que nao eh nda normal a estas horas


----------



## StormFairy (17 Dez 2009 às 02:51)

*Re: Sismo 17/12/2009*



Earthling disse:


> ah pois! e a minha casa tem mais de 70 anos, telhado em madeira todo podre!!!!
> 
> epa isto foram so prai uns 3 segundos certo???




Aqui foi um pouco mais do que isso. E que valente susto !!


----------



## cactus (17 Dez 2009 às 02:51)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2009*

Nunca tinha sentido um sismo destes , só espero que se fique pora aqui...


----------



## miguel (17 Dez 2009 às 02:51)

*Re: Sismo 17/12/2009*

Eu estava na sala sentado no sofá e derrepente sinto o corpo a se mover de um lado para o outro parecia que o sofá deslizava, depois ouvia a loiça e as portas a bater principalmente a porta da entrada da casa com a maçaneta a bater como se estivesse alguém a bater a porta, 5 minutos depois ainda as bolas da árvore de natal mexiam e o candeeiro abanava  foi a primeira vez que senti um sismo e foi um belo susto que apanhei e durou a vontade uns 10 segundos ouvia também um som nas paredes


----------



## StormFairy (17 Dez 2009 às 02:51)

*Re: Sismo 17/12/2009*



Earthling disse:


> onde é que viste isso? no site do instituto d meteorologia nao ta la nada!




Está em varios sites inclusive no Twitter @METEOROLOGIA


----------



## under (17 Dez 2009 às 02:52)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2009*



LuisFilipe disse:


> Epa aqui em coimbra nao senti nada
> 
> ouvi sim foi um rangido estranho, deve ter sido isto a tremer lol
> 
> mas a minha cadela uns minutos  antes ja tava aqui atrofiar, nao parava de ladrar, o que nao eh nda normal a estas horas



Eu tambem sou de Coimbra e nao senti nada...ainda bem.
Esse rangido pode ter sido bem o sismo...é um som que jamais esquecerei.Os animais detectam os sismos!


----------



## luis elvas (17 Dez 2009 às 02:53)

boas noites bem estava dificil entrar no site é so para dizer que cai "lateralmente" da cama ja deu para assustar um pouco agora para voltar a adormecer é que vao ser elas!!!


----------



## Earthling (17 Dez 2009 às 02:53)

*Re: Sismo 17/12/2009*



StormFairy disse:


> Aqui foi um pouco mais do que isso. E que valente susto !!




épa eu fiquei assim  nao dei conta do tempo!!! A minha namorada ligoume a dizer que acordou com o abanao e que durou bue!

foi qt tempo para voces?

pra mim foi curto tipo 3 segundos!


----------



## seqmad (17 Dez 2009 às 02:53)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2009*

Só agora consegui entrar, bem sentido o sismo aqui! EMOCIONANTE! O sofá onde estava deitado comçou a balançar para um lado e para o outro, a minha mulher q estava a dormir nooutro sofá acordou com os balanços, o candeeiro da sala balançou bastante... durou uns 6 segundos. Altamente!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Dez 2009 às 02:54)

*Re: Sismo 17/12/2009*

Senti o primeiro, que começou fraco e foi aumentando, com o barulho e a intensidade a aumentarem com o passar de alguns segundos. Seguiu-se um momento de acalmia e cerca de 10 ou 15 segundos depois nova incidência, já mais fraca. O candeeiro do meu quarto esteve a oscilar até 1 ou 2 minutos depois do sismo.


----------



## Jodamensil (17 Dez 2009 às 02:54)

*Re: Sismo 17/12/2009*

Que granda cagaço!! Moro num predio de 15 andares e senti o predio mesmo a abanar bem suave! O que mais notei foi os vidros, janelas, copos, espelhos, e as tonturas! Tive dificuldade em manter me em pe e sem duvida foi mais d 5 segundos. sem duvida


----------



## Fantkboy (17 Dez 2009 às 02:54)

meteo disse:


> O maior sismo que já senti.Que grande susto.Aqui em casa ninguem acordou,mas deve ter sido por pouco.O que valeu é que foi durante muito pouco tempo. No Sul deve ter sido assustador.



Olhe que a minha mulher acordou a chamar por mim! 
Pouco Depois telefonei ao Im para perguntar o que se passava foi quando soube do epicentro e escala! Depois como não quer a coisa perguntei lhe se pudia dormir descansado! Não me soube responder...


----------



## nimboestrato (17 Dez 2009 às 02:54)

Aqui , logo que foi  sentido , quis relatá-lo. Já não foi possível...
 mas aqui tudo estremeceu , tremeu mesmo , de verdade. e quando já assustava  ,  parou...uf...Uns bons 7 / 8 segundos de respeito.


----------



## LuisFilipe (17 Dez 2009 às 02:56)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2009*



under disse:


> Eu tambem sou de Coimbra e nao senti nada...ainda bem.
> Esse rangido pode ter sido bem o sismo...é um som que jamais esquecerei.Os animais detectam os sismos!



Foi de certeza isto a tremer, porque era um rangido mesmo estranho, nnc tinha ouvido nada deste generoa estas horas.


----------



## luis elvas (17 Dez 2009 às 02:57)

e eu a pensar que era a minha cadelinha a brincar no fundo da cama!!! aqui na amora foi tudo para a janela  parecia dia de festa!!!!


----------



## Kraliv (17 Dez 2009 às 02:57)

Boas,


Sentido por aqui com bastante intensidade  Tremeu tudo!!!

2009-12-17 01:37 36,50 -9,97 31 *6,0* SW Cabo S.Vicente


----------



## Earthling (17 Dez 2009 às 02:57)

luis elvas disse:


> boas noites bem estava dificil entrar no site é so para dizer que cai "lateralmente" da cama ja deu para assustar um pouco agora para voltar a adormecer é que vao ser elas!!!



fogo fiquei tao acagaçado que ate abri outro topico!! 

em Vila Franca de Xira abanou tudo e pra mim durou uns 3 segundos!!

e pra voces?


----------



## Fil (17 Dez 2009 às 02:57)

Aqui não senti absolutamente nada, embora o Público.pt diga que foi sentido no país inteiro.


----------



## seqmad (17 Dez 2009 às 02:58)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Dezembro 2009*

Então pessoal aí no Algarve, relatos do sismo? Vocês são os q estavam mais perto...
Aqui em Lisboa e Margem Sul sentiu-se bem e deu para assustar!


----------



## iceworld (17 Dez 2009 às 02:58)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2009*



LuisFilipe disse:


> Epa aqui em coimbra nao senti nada
> 
> ouvi sim foi um rangido estranho, deve ter sido isto a tremer lol
> 
> mas a minha cadela uns minutos  antes ja tava aqui atrofiar, nao parava de ladrar, o que nao eh nda normal a estas horas



Eu senti.
Estava sentado e senti perfeitamente a cadeira a abanar.


----------



## luis elvas (17 Dez 2009 às 02:59)

5/6 segundos ate cair para o lado e acordar a minha filha com o barulho


----------



## AnDré (17 Dez 2009 às 03:00)

Estava prestes a adormecer, quando começo a ouvir um barulho estranho (como se fosse um camião a passar), e sinto a cama toda a tremer. Ainda hesitei entre o "estou a sonhar ou não?". Mas quando o terramoto parou, peguei no telemóvel, que começou imediatamente a vibrar: uma amiga minha a ligar-me já em sobressalto.

O estranho foi o tema de jantar com ela ter sido: Qual a primeira reacção caso houvesse um terramoto?


----------



## luis elvas (17 Dez 2009 às 03:01)

AnDré disse:


> Estava prestes a adormecer, quando começo a ouvir um barulho estranho (como se fosse um camião a passar), e sinto a cama toda a tremer. Ainda hesitei entre o "estou a sonhar ou não?". Mas quando o terramoto parou, peguei no telemóvel, que começou imediatamente a vibrar: uma amiga minha a ligar-me já em sobressalto.
> 
> O estranho foi o tema de jantar com ela ter sido: Qual a primeira reacção caso houvesse um terramoto?



a coisas assim andré


----------



## meteo (17 Dez 2009 às 03:03)

nimboestrato disse:


> Aqui , logo que foi  sentido , quis relatá-lo. Já não foi possível...
> mas aqui tudo estremeceu , tremeu mesmo , de verdade. e quando já assustava  ,  parou...uf...Uns bons 7 / 8 segundos de respeito.



Não sei se foi por ter sido apanhado de surpresa,que nem reparei que ainda foram alguns segundos.Nem dei pelo tempo passar,mas pareceu rápido.FOi muito estranho sentir o tecto e o sofá a mexer. A primeira coisa que quis fazer foi vir ao MeteoPt,mas não consegui também. O Sul espero que tenha escapado de quaisquer danos.


----------



## iceworld (17 Dez 2009 às 03:04)

AnDré disse:


> Estava prestes a adormecer, quando começo a ouvir um barulho estranho (como se fosse um camião a passar), e sinto a cama toda a tremer. Ainda hesitei entre o "estou a sonhar ou não?". Mas quando o terramoto parou, peguei no telemóvel, que começou imediatamente a vibrar: uma amiga minha a ligar-me já em sobressalto.
> 
> O estranho foi o tema de jantar com ela ter sido: Qual a primeira reacção caso houvesse um terramoto?



Aposto que a resposta não era pegar no telemóvel!!


----------



## GFVB (17 Dez 2009 às 03:07)

Devo dizer que não o senti pois estava a trabalhar e o meu trabalho é em movimento (maquinista), mas quando recolhi à central ainda estava tudo um pouco branco a digerir a coisa. Na Costa a minha mãe também se assustou bastante pois sentiu e sentiu bem!


----------



## AnDré (17 Dez 2009 às 03:07)

iceworld disse:


> Aposto que a resposta não era pegar no telemóvel!!



As respostas foram do tipo: pegava no que tivesse à mão e fugia para um descampado na rua.
Na prática fiquei deitado na dúvida se era ou não. Bem que o prédio caía que eu nem tinham tempo de me levantar. 

O termos tido essa conversa, tornou este fenómeno ainda mais assustador.
Mas pronto, já passou.


----------



## Fantkboy (17 Dez 2009 às 03:08)

Visto que não percebo nada de sismologia acham que posso ir dormir descansado?? É que depois deste cagaço,,,


----------



## adiabático (17 Dez 2009 às 03:08)

Aqui em Oeiras senti o abalo de uma forma curiosamente diferente. Foi muito repentino e rápido, como se fosse uma viga de madeira a estalar por tensão, mas não durou dez segundos, nem cinco, nem três... foi mesmo só o estalar. Já que estou num edifício de um andar e mesmo ligeiramente enterrado, pergunto aos entendidos se será possível que a diferença de duração experimentada pelos membros do fórum se deva à repercussão da onda de choque na estrutura dos edifícios, que será diferente consoante o tipo de estrutura, os materiais, a altura, etc...


----------



## actioman (17 Dez 2009 às 03:09)

Por Elvas, zona sudoeste nada! Soube apenas quando por acaso entrei aqui no fórum. Que valente susto pessoal!


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Dez 2009 às 03:09)

Eu não senti nada 

Ou melhor, estava a sentar-me à secretária e conforme me sentei tava de volta do telemóvel, e senti a secretária a abanar mas pensei que fosse uma "patada" que lhe tinha dado, mas afinal não


----------



## trepkos (17 Dez 2009 às 03:12)

Até a cadela da minha namorada o presentiu.


----------



## meteo (17 Dez 2009 às 03:13)

adiabático disse:


> Aqui em Oeiras senti o abalo de uma forma curiosamente diferente. Foi muito repentino e rápido, como se fosse uma viga de madeira a estalar por tensão, mas não durou dez segundos, nem cinco, nem três... foi mesmo só o estalar. Já que estou num edifício de um andar e mesmo ligeiramente enterrado, pergunto aos entendidos se será possível que a diferença de duração experimentada pelos membros do fórum se deva à repercussão da onda de choque na estrutura dos edifícios, que será diferente consoante o tipo de estrutura, os materiais, a altura, etc...



Pois,foi isso mesmo.Aqui também foi rápido ao contrário do que está aqui a ser relatado. Foi forte,mas rápido.


----------



## trepkos (17 Dez 2009 às 03:14)

Já ocorreram três réplicas.


----------



## Fantkboy (17 Dez 2009 às 03:15)

trepkos disse:


> Até a cadela da minha namorada o presentiu.



Já que fala nisso os cães aqui na rua não paravam de ladrar!  

Bem, como é pessoal posso ir descansado para a cama sem cair me o tecto na cabeça? Acham que o pior já passou?


----------



## LuisFilipe (17 Dez 2009 às 03:15)

agr falando mais a serio ha alguma probabilidade de acontecer alguma coisa no oceano na nossa costa?

Eu surfo praticamente todos os dias e nao me dava jeitinho nenhum tar na agua e vir um tsunami ou alguma coisa do genero


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Dez 2009 às 03:17)

Fantkboy disse:


> Já que fala nisso os cães aqui na rua não paravam de ladrar!
> 
> Bem, como é pessoal posso ir descansado para a cama sem cair me o tecto na cabeça? Acham que o pior já passou?



Ninguém sabe, agora são réplicas atrás de réplicas


----------



## squidward (17 Dez 2009 às 03:18)

mais uma replica de 2.1 às 2:57 

sinceramente perdi o sono


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Dez 2009 às 03:19)

LuisFilipe disse:


> agr falando mais a serio ha alguma probabilidade de acontecer alguma coisa no oceano na nossa costa?
> 
> Eu surfo praticamente todos os dias e nao me dava jeitinho nenhum tar na agua e vir um tsunami ou alguma coisa do genero



Será muito complicado formar-se um tsunami normalmente eles formam-se em sismos com força superior a 7.0


----------



## Fantkboy (17 Dez 2009 às 03:19)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ninguém sabe, agora são réplicas atrás de réplicas



Agora esta ultima de 2.3! Já são 4 até agora, se repararem aqui http://www.emsc-csem.org/index.php?page=home  não houve nenhuma réplica nos outros tremores de terra que já aconteceram!


----------



## Gerofil (17 Dez 2009 às 03:21)

Aqui, em Estremoz, senti o sismo com elevada intensidade (2º andar), mas foi uma fracção de só 2 segundos; as paredes rangeram ...


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Dez 2009 às 03:21)

Fantkboy disse:


> Agora esta ultima de 2.3! Já são 4 até agora, se repararem aqui http://www.emsc-csem.org/index.php?page=home  não houve nenhuma réplica nos outros tremores de terra que já aconteceram!



Porque foram de baixa intensidade, este foi de maior é normal que se dêem mais réplicas.


----------



## squidward (17 Dez 2009 às 03:21)

está bem activo


----------



## trepkos (17 Dez 2009 às 03:23)

Mais uma réplica.


----------



## Diogo Miguel (17 Dez 2009 às 03:23)

Eu senti e bem,mas só me apercebi que era um sismo em conversa com amigos (patadas na secretaria ), pois como estava na cama (beliche) achei que seria a minha "companhia" a sonhar. Mas até foi engraçado para a primeira vez que sinto um.
Esqueci de mencionar que nenhum dos animais aqui de casa, mostrou sinais de ter notado algo fora do normal, excepto a minha cobra, que saiu da toca.


----------



## Fantkboy (17 Dez 2009 às 03:37)

Foi um bicho de grau IV/V segundo o IM! Não foi brincadeira! 

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/actividade/


----------



## Agreste (17 Dez 2009 às 03:39)

Verdadeiramente assustador... durou bem mais de 10 segundos... Acordei meio baralhado, levantei-me e fui para o canto do quarto... tudo abanava, estantes, livros, o estore, os cortinados... grande susto... e grande silêncio... Aqui nem os cães ladraram... Muito diferente do de fevereiro de 2007....


----------



## trepkos (17 Dez 2009 às 03:44)

O IM retirou da lista as réplicas.


----------



## Vince (17 Dez 2009 às 03:48)

Agreste disse:


> Verdadeiramente assustador... durou bem mais de 10 segundos... Acordei meio baralhado, levantei-me e fui para o canto do quarto... tudo abanava, estantes, livros, o estore, os cortinados... grande susto... e grande silêncio... Aqui nem os cães ladraram... Muito diferente do de fevereiro de 2007....



Estava já a estranhar não aparecer ninguém do Algarve aqui, felizmente parece que está tudo bem, aí no Algarve deve ter sido puxado, até no norte do país foi sentido.


----------



## AnDré (17 Dez 2009 às 03:50)

West of Gibraltar







Até agora, 4 réplicas registadas superiores a 2,0.


----------



## miguel (17 Dez 2009 às 03:52)

Já não faz uma replica faz algum tempo espero que não seja mau sinal!! entretanto fizeram 4 replicas a maior de 2,3... bem vou me deitar ainda com as pernas a tremer


----------



## Vince (17 Dez 2009 às 03:53)

Foram 4 as replicas com magnitude >2 até ao momento

2009-12-17  03:09:25.0	36.60 	N  	9.78 	W  	15		ML	2.3	 WEST OF GIBRALTAR
2009-12-17  02:57:05.0	36.60 	N  	9.80 	W  	14		ML	2.1	 WEST OF GIBRALTAR
2009-12-17  02:41:16.0	36.55 	N  	9.75 	W  	27		ML	2.0	 WEST OF GIBRALTAR
2009-12-17  02:11:46.0	36.60 	N  	9.82 	W  	14		ML	2.1	 WEST OF GIBRALTAR
2009-12-17  01:37:49.8	36.50 	N  	9.89 	W  	30		mb	5.7	 WEST OF GIBRALTAR


----------



## LuisFilipe (17 Dez 2009 às 03:55)

este fim de semana estava a contar is surfar e ja erstou com medo de ir para o mar.

garantem me que nao se passará nada no oceano na nossa costa? nem nenhuma ondulaçao maior a entrar de repente nem nada?


----------



## trepkos (17 Dez 2009 às 03:58)

LuisFilipe disse:


> este fim de semana estava a contar is surfar e ja erstou com medo de ir para o mar.
> 
> garantem me que nao se passará nada no oceano na nossa costa? nem nenhuma ondulaçao maior a entrar de repente nem nada?



Ninguém pode garantir uma coisa dessas, ninguém sabe se no Sábado há um sismo de 8.0 e um tsunami enorme ( estou a exagerar, obviamente ).

E sismos destes também não acontecem a toda a hora.


----------



## Agreste (17 Dez 2009 às 04:09)

Este foi um sismo complicado. Durou bastante tempo apesar de não ter sido muito intenso. A sensação que tive foi uma tremideira continua que parecia não mais parar e não um abanão súbito como vocês ai em cima...


----------



## Vince (17 Dez 2009 às 04:13)

> A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC) informou que "até ao momento não são conhecidos quaisquer danos materiais ou pessoais" resultantes do sismo sentido à 01:37 em Portugal Continental.
> 
> O sismo foi sentido em vários distritos, com mais intensidade no Sul do país e a ANPC indicou que continua a apurar eventuais efeitos e a acompanhar a situação através do Comando Nacional e dos Comandos Distritais de Operações de Socorro.
> 
> ...


http://www.ionline.pt/conteudo/38035-sismo-proteccao-civil-desconhece-danos-materiais-ou-pessoais


----------



## CMPunk (17 Dez 2009 às 05:53)

*Sismo de magnitude 6,1 sentido em Portugal*

Antes de mais, espero estar a postar isto no tópico certo, se estiver errado então peço desculpa a todos, e que movam. o tópico para o sitio indicado se estiver mal.


Esta madrugada ocorreu o Sismo bem sentido em Portugal, mais no Sul e Centro mas também em Espanha e Marrocos.
Digo-vos que nunca senti um destes, além disso passou é uma Intensidade Média. Dizem que os Medidores de Sismos o sentiram durante minutos. Eu e outras pessoas sentiram apenas uns segundos, mas confesso que foi assustador, porque parecia que o meu Tecto ia ruir mesmo em cima de mim.
Mas o que acho mais preocupante é que a seguir a este Sismo, houve mais 8 réplicas de fraca intensidade até as 03:47
Digo-vos mesmo que acho isto muito preocupante, para mim até parece ser um aviso que no Futuro poderá haver um desastre com um Sismo no mesmo Local, mas espero que não aconteça.

Bem mas o importante é que não houve estragos nem nada de mal.
Mas era interessante toda a comunidade debater este assunto, considero isto interessante. 

Para quem quiser consultar mais informação sobre sismos Sentidos aqui tem.

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/actividade/

Também quem quiser meter noticias sobre o acontecimento pode o fazer para deixar as pessoas que por aqui passam mais informadas 

Cumps


----------



## CMPunk (17 Dez 2009 às 06:03)

Bem mas falando no Sismo, como já disse, Houve 8 Réplicas até as 03:47H, está la no IM.
Eu acho 8 Réplicas algo muito estranho mesmo, nunca vi nada assim.
E o Sismo que foi perto aqui de mim confesso que me assustei bastante.
Estava sentado a ver TV quando ouvi primeiro um baralho estranho e depois é que tudo tremeu durante 10 segundos. Até pensei do tecto ruir mesmo em cima de mim. Foi cá um susto.
Acho isto preocupante pois acontecer um 6.1 e depois 8 réplicas é algo mesmo preocupante, felizmente não houve danos.






Fonte: IM


----------



## Earthling (17 Dez 2009 às 06:56)

Ok.... Décima réplica há meia hora!!!!


10 réplicas!!!!!!!! 

Isto é normal??? Espero que seja dissipação de energia!!!! Teoria essa a que me vou agarrar para ir dormir senao hoje nao durmo!!! Alias faz todo o sentido!!


brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## CMPunk (17 Dez 2009 às 07:52)

Tens Razão. Mais 2 Réplicas, é uma coisa muito estranha, nunca vi nada assim mesmo.
Também é de Afirmar que o IM deu Grau V ao Sismo de 6.1, antes era IV/V.

Sinceramente isto assusta, será normal isto?





Fonte: IM


----------



## Teles (17 Dez 2009 às 07:54)

Boas por aqui o sismo também foi  bem sentido , o sofá parecia que tinha rodas e arvore de natal e os candeeiros fartam-se de balançar


----------



## Teles (17 Dez 2009 às 07:57)

CMPunk    Tens Razão. Mais 2 Réplicas, é uma coisa muito estranha, nunca vi nada assim mesmo.
Também é de Afirmar que o IM deu Grau V ao Sismo de 6.1, antes era IV/V.

Sinceramente isto assustada, será normal isto?

Sim é muito normal , algumas replicas podem até surgir dias depois , sendo que até algumas de intensidade quase idêntica ao sismo principal ou mesmo acabarem de um momento para o outro , por vezes até por coincidencia ou não , surge outro sismo  em outra zona do planeta de maior ou menor intensidade


----------



## |Ciclone| (17 Dez 2009 às 08:07)

Boas, por aqui o sismo foi suficientemente forte para me acordar
Mas não deu para assustar, estava só a abanar um bocadinho, nem saí da cama


----------



## CMPunk (17 Dez 2009 às 08:28)

O IM detecta mais um Réplica 
Vai já em 13 no total.
A coisa está Preta ali no Mar.


----------



## PDias (17 Dez 2009 às 08:46)

Bom dia,

aqui o sismo também foi bem sentido, eu e a minha mulher sentimos a casa a abanar, as janelas a ranger e tudo dentro de casa a mexer, os miudos nem acordaram.
Ao principio sentimos um barulho de fundo grande que a minha mulher até disse que devia ser o som dos moinhos eólicos aqui por trás de casa, e eu disse que era provável devido ao vento estar de oeste, logo a seguir o rádio despertador começa a fazer uma interferência enorme, e logo de imediato chegou a tremideira que durou para aí no máximo 10 segundos. Deu para assustar!


----------



## criz0r (17 Dez 2009 às 09:14)

Mais uma réplica agora ás 9h 01m esta de magnitude 2,0.


----------



## Lousano (17 Dez 2009 às 09:15)

Por aqui também foi sentido o sismo (cerca da 01H30) e por acaso fiquei surpreso de o epicentro ser tão longe.


----------



## Snifa (17 Dez 2009 às 09:36)

Bons dias, 

o sismo foi perfeitamente sentido por aqui por volta da 1:30 h da manhã, acordei com a  cama  a balançar bastante para a esquerda e direita, parecia que estava alguém debaixo dela a mexer, durou cerca de 10/12 segundos e alguns quadros ficaram ligeiramente desalinhados da sua posição na parede...vi logo que seria um sismo... depois disso não detectei mais nenhuma réplica... o facto de viver num 7º andar amplificou os efeitos do sismo...Deu para assustar e ficar de sobreaviso... Outras pessoas das redondezas também o sentiram...

Espero que não haja vítimas nem estragos em zonas mais próximas do epicentro pois a magnitude é já considerável... ouvi agora na televisão ( TVI 24) que foi 6.3 Richter...


----------



## ecobcg (17 Dez 2009 às 09:38)

Bem, se não contei mal, réplicas já foram 15! 
Tal como já tinha postado logo a seguir ao sismo, isto por aqui sentiu-se e bem!! Foi tipo em duas vagas... uma mais forte, com abanões laterais que fizeram ranger e tilintar os armários e copos, depois acalmou durante 1 a 2 segundos e novamente nova vaga, que começou com abanões laterais e acabou tipo tremideira... no total terá durado cerca de 10 a 15 segundos!! Este já foi assustador!


----------



## Manuel Brito (17 Dez 2009 às 09:43)

Boas.
Eu só de falar até me arrepio! Foi uma coisa brutal... nem sei descrever. Janelas, portas tudo tremia e abanava.
Entretanto o site do IM está assim:
The service is not available. Please try again later.
Devem ser tantas as pessoas à procura de mais informações que até o servidor vai abaixo.


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Dez 2009 às 09:57)

Bom dia!
Noite de emoções fortes esta!
Cerca da uma e tal da manhã, estava eu a dormir sossegado, sou acordado pela minha companheira, levantei-me logo, e ainda vi uma estante alta que tenho a abanar bem... num 8º andar a coisa sente-se com vigor.
Depois já não dei conta de mais tremores...


----------



## ajrebelo (17 Dez 2009 às 10:14)

*Re: Sismo de magnitude 6,1 sentido em Portugal*

Boas

Eu senti mas já estava mais para lá do que para cá e pensei que estava a sonhar , mas à e tal afinal não, foi mesmo um sismo. Deu para sentir durante algum tempo.

Abraços


----------



## F_R (17 Dez 2009 às 10:22)

Boas

Cá por Santarém a coisa não se sentiu muito, pelo menos eu não senti e as pessoas com quem já falei também não sentiram nada


----------



## HotSpot (17 Dez 2009 às 10:36)

Eu não senti nada. É normal haver sismos naquela zona e também normal tantas réplicas. Acaba por passar até à próxima vez.


----------



## trepkos (17 Dez 2009 às 10:41)

HotSpot disse:


> Eu não senti nada. É normal haver sismos naquela zona e também normal tantas réplicas. Acaba por passar até à próxima vez.



Exacto, isto de haver tantas réplicas é perfeitamente normal, dependendo da intensidade do sismo, por vezes pode haver abalos que ocorrem antes do sismo mais forte ou réplicas da mesma intensidade do sismo, parece que este não foi o caso... e mais importante não nos podemos esquecer que aquela zona é uma zona de subducção, todos os grandes sismos que sacudiram e destruiram Portugal como o de 1755 tiveram epicentro naquela zona.


----------



## rozzo (17 Dez 2009 às 11:13)

Claro que as réplicas não têm nada de anormal, e ainda bem que lá estão a libertar o resto da energia!
E ainda bem que vão havendo sismos destes não muito fortes pela mesma razão!

Não há motivos para alarmismos! 

Mas lá que este já deu para assustar quem sentiu, isso deu! Que ainda durou um bocado, o suficiente para uma pessoa se aperceber que toda a casa abanava, do barulho, e ainda a mente começar a pensar em "modo alerta" que a coisa não parava e qual seria a consequência!
Mas felizmente não foi mais que o susto! 

Dada a magnitude e a distância, ainda bem que foi no mar, que o percurso das ondas é maior, tendo de "contornar" o mar até chegar a nós. À mesma distância e profundidade e intensidade, mas sobre terra, a linha recta seria obviamente a distância mais curta, e mais teríamos sentido ainda!


----------



## ACalado (17 Dez 2009 às 11:23)

rozzo disse:


> Claro que as réplicas não têm nada de anormal, e ainda bem que lá estão a libertar o resto da energia!
> E ainda bem que vão havendo sismos destes não muito fortes pela mesma razão!
> 
> Não há motivos para alarmismos!
> ...



Pois ainda bem que foi no mar porque se fosse em terra um sismo de magnitude 6.0 fazia estragos  de certeza absoluta. Aqui pelo interior eu pessoalmente não senti nada de especial, estava a dormir apenas ouvi uma  cadeira de plástico  a cair mas nem liguei (pensava que tinha sido o meu cão).  não sei se foi por causa do sismo....


----------



## ferreirinha47 (17 Dez 2009 às 11:34)

aqui por leiria das pessoas que falei nao se sentiu muito, eu pessoalmente acordei ás 01h45 com o meu cão num desassossego enorme, mas nao senti nada estava mesmo a dormir .


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Dez 2009 às 11:35)

Estava eu a dormir no meu 1º sono, quando a cama começa a mexer-se de uma forma bastante violenta durante 2 vagas, durou menos 20 segundos tudo a tremer, este foi o pior sismo que senti até hoje, superou o do dia 12 de Fevereiro de 2007, que valente susto, Este é o fenómeno mais perigoso da natureza, porque nunca se sabe o local, a data e a hora que vai ocorrer, este fenómeno mete-me muito respeito. Depois para deixar-me dormir é que foram elas, no mínimo assustador. Segundo elementos da Protecção Civil no Algarve, em Lagoa houve cortes de energia eléctrica. A localização do sismo desta vez não foi na famosa falha Banco de Gorringe que fica a cerca de 150 kms a SW do Cabo de São Vicente e este foi a cerca de 100 kms na falha da ferradura.

Esqueci-me de realçar o facto dos pássaros cantarem depois do sismo parecia ser de dia


----------



## Lightning (17 Dez 2009 às 11:55)

*Re: Sismo 17/12/2009*



Sanxito disse:


> Boas pessoal, aqui por corroios no concelho do seixal abanou e bem, vivo no 8º andar... enfim... que cagaço...



Tremeu e não foi pouco.

O meu terceiro andar também abanou todo, os candeeiros ainda ficaram a abanar até 1 ou 2 minutos depois de ter passado, assim que o senti levantei-me logo e corri para debaixo de uma das portas das divisões da casa. 

O barulho era parecido ao de um motor debaixo do chão, apanhei um cagaço tão grande que não me lembro de um como este, nem se compara ao de 5,4 que também senti há algum tempo.

Liguei para a P. Civil para saber qual tinha sido a intensidade e quando me disseram que era 6.0 fiquei simplesmente 

O meu prédio tem 40 anos, é dos mais antigos aqui de Corroios, e isso não me inspira muita segurança..

Até agora já foram 16 réplicas. Como esta é uma ciência imprevisível, tanto pode haver outro sismo ainda maior como pode não haver mais nada. 

Eu muito sinceramente não sei o que se passou, só sei que depois do jantar, por volta das 22h os meus periquitos começaram a cantar e berrar. 

Estejam mas é atentos...


----------



## RRguru (17 Dez 2009 às 11:56)

Boas!
Embora viva numa moradia, senti e bem o sismo, que durou cerca de 10/12 segundos. No inicio pensei que fosse um camião ou um avião  embora o barulho fosse estranho durante 10 segundos, que culminou com um abanão maior mas mais curto.
Estava na sala a ver Tv e a minha mulher nem pestanejou, pois dormia no sofá ao meu lado. A minha filha não acordou embora mais tarde tenha vindo para a minha cama, não sei se inconscientemente em resultado do sismo.
Já tinha testemunhos de pessoas que ouviram o "uivo" de sismos, principalmente o de 1969, mas eu nunca tinha testemunhado algo do género.
Foi de facto uma experiência nova. Apesar do abanão e do barulho, não deu para assustar, porque apenas na fase terminal do sismo é que me apercebi do que se teria passado.
Segundo consta no site do IM já vão em 15 réplicas, o que face a um sismo desta intensidade é perfeitamente normal. Normal será também se acontecer, durante as próximas horas, uma réplica maior que as anteriores. Mas nada de preocupante, digo eu...


----------



## Fantkboy (17 Dez 2009 às 12:09)

Não há razão para preocupações!

O sismo sentido esta madrugada em Portugal foi o "maior registado desde 1969", segundo o presidente do Instituto de Meteorologia (IM). 

O sismo, que ocorreu no Oceano Atlântico a cerca de 30 quilómetros de profundidade, com uma magnitude de 6.0 na escala de Richter e uma intensidade de 5.0 na escala de Mercalli, "foi um sismo de forte intensidade, mas não causou estragos e não danificou estruturas", precisou Adérito Serrão.

O "sismo foi sentido em Lisboa, em muitos locais sobretudo nos lugares de maior elevação", bem como "ao longo de toda a costa algarvia", explicou o mesmo responsável.

O Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) registou entretanto 16 réplicas do sismo, mas todas de menor intensidade. Segundo o sismólogo Fernando Carrilho, as "réplicas são normais" e "tendem a diminuir quer em intensidade, quer em intervalos de tempo".

O sismo foi registado pela rede de 40 equipamentos distribuídos por todo o território nacional, e teve uma "duração aproximada de três minutos", concluiu o sismólogo.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Dez 2009 às 12:37)

*Sismo: Abalo com 16 réplicas não causou vítimas nem danos estruturais (SÍNTESE)*

Um sismo, com 16 réplicas, abalou hoje de madrugada Portugal Continental, mas não provocou vítimas, nem danos estruturais, segundo a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC).

O sismo, com uma magnitude de 6.0 na escala de Richter e uma intensidade de 5.0 na escala de Mercalli segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia (IM), foi sentido à 01:37 e teve a duração de alguns minutos, mas apenas foi sentido pelas pessoas durante cinco a oito segundos.

Depois do primeiro abalo, o Instituto de Meteorologia registou 16 réplicas, levando o presidente do IM a classificá-lo como o maior sismo registado desde 1969 em Portugal.

Lusa


----------



## Lightning (17 Dez 2009 às 12:43)

Nunca há razões para preocupações. 

Este SÓ foi o maior em 40 anos. Mais nada. Mas afinal o que é isso? Ah, pois, deve ser uma coisa fraca.

Então isto significa que se ocorrer algum dia um ainda maior e causar destruição, o relatório vai ser: Não há razão para preocupações. 

Se ainda dissessem: "foi um sismo de intensidade forte, que não registávamos um com esta intensidade há bastante tempo, mantenham-se prevenidos e atentos" (apesar de ser IMPOSSÍVEL prever sismos) era uma coisa. Agora dizerem que não há razão para preocupações é outra.

Existem casos em que mesmo depois de um sismo de grande intensidade vem outro ainda maior. Não estou a dizer que é o que vai acontecer, mas em vários países já aconteceu isso. Agora não me lembro é onde, mas já li isso algures.

Enfim, coloco o ponto final por aqui.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Dez 2009 às 12:52)

Tal como eu disse no meu post anterior, o EMSC indica que o sismo de hoje foi a 80 kms a NE do sismo de 12/02/2007, por isso, não foi na falha de Gorringe. Agora eu digo, se fosse um sismo maior e com possibilidade de tsunami quem alertava as populações durante a madrugada, será que Portugal está mesmo preparado para isto?
O Algarve nem carta de risco sísmico tem, algum dia faz algum e depois quer ver como é.


----------



## criz0r (17 Dez 2009 às 13:01)

É perfeitamente normal este tipo de sismos com os seus respectivos abalos premonitórios e respectivas réplicas ainda pra + sendo que se trata de sismos " intra-placas" perto da zona do Banco de Corringe. É certo que foi libertada bastante energia o que é bom sinal mas daí a dizer que o pior já passou ou que já não vai voltar a ocorrer tão depressa vai um grande passo. Eu estudei ao pormenor tudo isto e com alguma experiência posso afirmar que ninguém sabe se amanhã não haverá um de magnitude parecida ou 8 ou 3 ou 5. As pessoas têm é de estar devidamente alertadas e preparadas para qualquer eventualidade do género. 
Não podemos ficar a viver da preocupação mas é a coisa + certa que a Natureza tem que ninguém pode prever.


----------



## Lightning (17 Dez 2009 às 13:10)

criz0r disse:


> É certo que foi libertada bastante energia o que é bom sinal mas daí a dizer que o pior já passou ou que já não vai voltar a ocorrer tão depressa vai um grande passo. Eu estudei ao pormenor tudo isto e com alguma experiência posso afirmar que ninguém sabe se amanhã não haverá um de magnitude parecida ou 8 ou 3 ou 5. As pessoas têm é de estar devidamente alertadas e preparadas para qualquer eventualidade do género.



Subscrevo por baixo.


----------



## Vince (17 Dez 2009 às 13:21)

Em teoria, um sismo "ideal" é aquele que liberta a maior quantidade de energia possível sem causar estragos e este encaixa nisso. 

Também não sei que querem que seja dito, dizer que há motivos para preocupações não tem fundamento cientifico pois ninguém sabe o suficiente para afirmar uma coisa ou outra. 

E a prevenção dos sismos não se faz de um dia para o outro, tipo, vou agora prevenir-me num instante porque houve um sismo forte. Faz-se ao longo de décadas com politicas ao nível da construção, coordenação, etc,etc. 

Estes sismos fortes que não causam estragos são bons para nos alertar para o perigo dos mesmos e que essas politicas não sejam desleixadas.


----------



## Paulo M. (17 Dez 2009 às 14:32)

Por algumas pessoas não terem sentido o sismo não quer dizer que as ondas sísmicas naquele local tenham passado com menos intensidade.

A maioria das pessoas na altura em que ocorreu o abalo estavam no interior de edifícios e o comportamento do edifício determina a percepção das pessoas em relação ao mesmo. Quando mais alto for o piso em que estiver, em relação ao solo, maiores vão ser os deslocamentos, a não ser em raras excepções onde os pisos inferiores podem registar deslocamentos superiores aos superiores.

De edifício para edifício, os movimentos registados também são diferentes e dependem em muito da maneira como o edifício foi projectado. Se os elementos estruturais forem de aço, típico em alguns edifícios de escritórios, a estrutura vai "vibrar" durante mais tempo do que num edifício tradicional de betão e consequentemente as pessoas vão sentir o sismo durante mais tempo.

Se o edifício estiver sobre solos mais brandos, estes têm tendência para aplicar as ondas sísmicas e aumentar assim a sua percepção.


----------



## Geostrofico (17 Dez 2009 às 14:39)

Nos ultimos 5 anos houve 3 sismos consideraveis, que foram sentidos por diversas pessoas em todo o território continental Portugues.

Dezembro de 2004
Fevereiro de 2007
Dezembro de 2009

Não me recordo de que tenha havido anteriormente no meu tempo de vida situações indenticas. Houve sismos que foram sentidos no Algarve, mas nao sentidos em todos o pais como estes 3 referidos


----------



## JoãoPT (17 Dez 2009 às 14:44)

Eu senti e apanhei um valente susto tava deitado na minha cama a ver um filme quando ouvi um pequeno barulho que parecia um camião a passar, e de momento o meu colchão começou a tremitar, logo a seguir começou a abanar tudo de forma considerável... já foi bastante forte este sismo...


----------



## Ana M (17 Dez 2009 às 15:04)

F_R disse:


> Boas
> Cá por Santarém a coisa não se sentiu muito, pelo menos eu não senti e as pessoas com quem já falei também não sentiram nada



Boa tarde

Eu sou de Santarém e acordei com o sismo.
para além de me aperceber de um som forte, algumas portas tremeram e senti as paredes a oscilar, apenas por breves segundos.
Felizmente, não provocou quaisquer tipo de danos, como rachas.
No meu prédio, a percepção do sismo foi bem sentida. Mas efectivamente no meu local de trabalho, uma grande percentagem não teve noção do que se passou, referindo estar a dormir.


----------



## Lousano (17 Dez 2009 às 15:08)

rijo disse:


> Hoje, o European-Mediterranean Seismological Centre publicou mais informação sobre o sismo.
> 
> Achei curioso o facto do European-Mediterranean Seismological Centre medir onde o sismo foi sentido pelo aumento de tráfego:



A referires apenas tráfego, ainda estive um minuto ás aranhas e ver que tipo de tráfego se tratava.

Mas neste caso parece que essa teroria não se confirma, visto que os Algarvios foram dos últimos a acederem à internet e terá sdo dos locais onde se sentiu mais o sismo.


----------



## Vince (17 Dez 2009 às 15:17)

Lousano disse:


> A referires apenas tráfego, ainda estive um minuto ás aranhas e ver que tipo de tráfego se tratava.
> Mas neste caso parece que essa teroria não se confirma, visto que os Algarvios foram dos últimos a acederem à internet e terá sdo dos locais onde se sentiu mais o sismo.



O rijo não estava a afirmar isso, estava apenas a falar da curiosidade do EMSC gerar automaticamente um produto de "sismo sentido" apenas pelo tráfego de visitas ao site, uma ideia bastante simples e interessante. Ou seja, n requer sequer que as pessoas informem explicitamente, eles pelo tráfego súbito e a origem dele conseguem logo ter uma ideia onde foi sentido.


----------



## Vince (17 Dez 2009 às 15:21)

Paulo M. disse:


> Por algumas pessoas não terem sentido o sismo não quer dizer que as ondas sísmicas naquele local tenham passado com menos intensidade.
> 
> A maioria das pessoas na altura em que ocorreu o abalo estavam no interior de edifícios e o comportamento do edifício determina a percepção das pessoas em relação ao mesmo. Quando mais alto for o piso em que estiver, em relação ao solo, maiores vão ser os deslocamentos, a não ser em raras excepções onde os pisos inferiores podem registar deslocamentos superiores aos superiores.
> 
> ...




É verdade. É uma coisa que surpreende, mas tem lógica. Em 2007 e agora não senti muito, moro num edifício já com algumas décadas mas andar baixo, mas num anterior sismo penso que epicentro a SW de Cascais, morava perto desta casa mas no último andar novo e em cima de uma colina e na altura senti o prédio a oscilar imenso, e amigos que moravam no vale próximo não sentiram praticamente nada.

É significativa a diferença que pode haver mesmo em locais bastante próximos.


----------



## Lousano (17 Dez 2009 às 15:25)

Vince disse:


> O rijo não estava a afirmar isso, estava apenas a falar da curiosidade do EMSC gerar automaticamente um produto de "sismo sentido" apenas pelo tráfego de visitas ao site, uma ideia bastante simples e interessante. Ou seja, n requer sequer que as pessoas informem explicitamente, eles pelo tráfego súbito e a origem dele conseguem logo ter uma ideia onde foi sentido.



Eu é que, também, me expliquei mal e era sobre isso que referi.

Por um lado pode existir poucos internautas algarvios a acederem a esse site, por outro esses internautas não acederam ao site logo após o sismo.


----------



## AnDré (17 Dez 2009 às 15:31)

Houve há pouco um sismo de magnitude 5,4 a norte dos Açores:

2009-12-17  14:55:38.4	42.37 	N  	30.46 	W  	10		mb	5.4	 AZORES ISLANDS REGION


----------



## criz0r (17 Dez 2009 às 15:35)

Era precisamente isso que ia referir André, também já de uma magnitude considerável 5.4..


----------



## Vince (17 Dez 2009 às 16:15)

Um pequeno de M2.0 noutra zona, 41km a sul de Tavira.

Magnitude  	ML 2.0
Region 	STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
	Cadiz
Date time 	2009-12-17 at 15:43:19.0 UTC
Location 	36.78 N ; 7.47 W
Depth 	1 km
Distances 	70 km SW Huelva (pop 144,174 ; local time 16:43 2009-12-17)
41 km S Tavira (pop 13,871 ; local time 15:43 2009-12-17)
39 km SE Luz (pop 3,627 ; local time 15:43 2009-12-17)


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Dez 2009 às 18:46)

> *Sismo: Denúncias de fissuras em Portimão alegadamente devidas ao abalo encaminhadas para a Câmara*
> 
> Protecção Civil de Portimão está a encaminhar as denúncias de rachas e fissuras em habitações recebidas por cidadãos, alegadamente devidas ao sismo de hoje, para o departamento de Obras da Câmara.
> 
> ...



Afinal, parece que ainda abriu algumas fissuras em prédios em Portimão.

Um facto que constatei esta tarde, foi de muitas pessoas dizerem que foi 2 sismos ao mesmo tempo, devido ao facto de ter havido 2 abanões com uma pausa de 2 a 3 segundos de intervalo entre dois.


----------



## METRIC (17 Dez 2009 às 19:33)

Aqui em Portimão sentiu-se e de que maneira! A cama, a secretária, a estante, as janelas, estava tudo a abanar, mas o pior nem sequer é isso, mas sim, e aqui vou roubar a palavra a alguém que o mencionou anteriormente, o "uivo" do sismo. Foi muito assustador, e devo confessar que me senti paralisada na cama, muita tensa, sem conseguir reagir adequadamente. Sem dúvida o sismo mais forte que já senti.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Dez 2009 às 19:47)

METRIC disse:


> Aqui em Portimão sentiu-se e de que maneira! A cama, a secretária, a estante, as janelas, estava tudo a abanar, mas o pior nem sequer é isso, mas sim, e aqui vou roubar a palavra a alguém que o mencionou anteriormente, o "uivo" do sismo. Foi muito assustador, e devo confessar que me senti paralisada na cama, muita tensa, sem conseguir reagir adequadamente. Sem dúvida o sismo mais forte que já senti.



Bem-vinda ao fórum METRIC.


----------



## Zapiao (17 Dez 2009 às 19:54)

METRIC disse:


> Aqui em Portimão sentiu-se e de que maneira! A cama, a secretária, a estante, as janelas, estava tudo a abanar, mas o pior nem sequer é isso, mas sim, e aqui vou roubar a palavra a alguém que o mencionou anteriormente, o "uivo" do sismo. Foi muito assustador, e devo confessar que me senti paralisada na cama, muita tensa, sem conseguir reagir adequadamente. Sem dúvida o sismo mais forte que já senti.


Bem vinda METRIC, eu ñ senti pq como tenho q acordar ás 5h estava ferrado no sono. Porem digo-te q é o maior dos sustos q posso apanhar (nem cobras, aranhas etc metem medo), pq qnd se sente o chao abanar debaixo dos pés é mesmo complicado fugir a isso


----------



## Zapiao (17 Dez 2009 às 19:58)

Veio tamb o sr da P Civil a dizer q "é normal" isto acontecer, e acho piada a isso pq dizem sempre o mesmo só p ñ assustar o povo. Normal sim haver tremores mas ñ desta intensidade, se fosse normal ñ havia este alarido


----------



## Lightning (17 Dez 2009 às 20:06)

AnDré disse:


> Houve há pouco um sismo de magnitude 5,4 a norte dos Açores:
> 
> 2009-12-17  14:55:38.4	42.37 	N  	30.46 	W  	10		mb	5.4	 AZORES ISLANDS REGION





Vince disse:


> Um pequeno de M2.0 noutra zona, 41km a sul de Tavira.
> 
> Magnitude  	ML 2.0
> Region 	STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
> ...



Mesmo que não queiram admitir, isto está tudo interligado... É só uma questão de tempo até haver um sismo de intensidade FORTE para abrir os olhos a muita gente que precisa...

Mas não podemos viver sempre na preocupação, não é...?...


----------



## trepkos (17 Dez 2009 às 20:21)

Eu acho que já se está a gerar demasiado 'medo' e alarido, os grandes sismos em Portugal podem acontecer e já aconteceram, Portugal é uma zona de grande actividade sismica, mas parece que a maioria das pessoas crê que não.

É obvio que pode acontecer um ENORME sismo amanhã de 8.0 ou daqui a 100 anos, ninguém sabe, os sismos não se podem prever pois é impossivel, parece que agora algumas pessoas se esquecem desse facto, não podemos viver com medo ou assim ninguém saía de casa, pois podem ser atropelados e morrer.

Cada um tem de estar preparado para este tipo de eventualidades e não só sismos, tempestades, trovoadas, etc.

A falta de organização e a sua fraca capacidade de resposta a situações de crise das autoridades Portuguesas não é segredo para ninguém, todos queriamos que fossem eficazes mas vá-se lá saber porquê não são o pretendido...

Em caso de catástrofe é nas populações que reside a capacidade de resposta, por isso convém estarem preparadas para todo o tipo de eventualidades, as populações devem se informar sobre todo o tipo de eventos que ocorrem no nosso Mundo de modo a estarem informados e, em caso disso, prestarem todo o tipo de ajudas/esclarecimentos a quem precise.

PS: As catástrofes/acidentes não acontecem só aos outros.


----------



## jorgepaulino (17 Dez 2009 às 20:50)

METRIC disse:


> Aqui em Portimão sentiu-se e de que maneira! A cama, a secretária, a estante, as janelas, estava tudo a abanar, mas o pior nem sequer é isso, mas sim, e aqui vou roubar a palavra a alguém que o mencionou anteriormente, o "uivo" do sismo. Foi muito assustador, e devo confessar que me senti paralisada na cama, muita tensa, sem conseguir reagir adequadamente. Sem dúvida o sismo mais forte que já senti.



Bem vinda!

Agora imaginem ouvir o "uivo" praticamente de 15 em 15 minutos como eu ouvi uma noite no mês de Junho passado aqui na minha zona. Aterrador.

Em relação a este, estou surpreendido pois estava na rua, no patio da casa, e ouvi o "uivo" e só me apercebi de terem vibrado as paredes e pouco mais...


----------



## Minho (17 Dez 2009 às 21:09)

Em Braga, num quinto andar, estava acordado a essa hora e não ouvi nem senti nada.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Dez 2009 às 21:24)

Olá, passei por aqui agora apenas para lamentar a falta de informação da opinião pública acerca de onde se registou o grau 6 relativamente ao sismo da passada madrugada.
Não tenho duvidas que seria de consequências catastróficas a ocorrência de um sismo de grau 6 no território de Portugal Continental; só que isto não é, obviamente, divulgado à opinião pública.


----------



## Vince (17 Dez 2009 às 22:18)

> *Se sismo fosse mais perto da costa teria efeitos semelhantes ao abalo de Aquila, diz especialista*
> 
> Luís Guerreiro, professor do departamento de Engenharia Civil do Instituto Superior Técnico (IST) de Lisboa, disse que caso o abalo sentido esta quinta-feira em Portugal tivesse sido mais perto da costa as consequências teriam sido idênticas às do sismo que atingiu a cidade italiana de Aquila em Abril.
> 
> ...


http://tsf.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Vida/Interior.aspx?content_id=1449950







> *Investigador alerta para necessidade de reavaliar edifícios construídos antes de 1983*
> 
> O engenheiro Alfredo Campos Costa, investigador principal do Laboratório de Engenharia Civil (LNEC), alertou, esta quinta-feira, para a necessidade de serem reavaliadas as estruturas mais antigas, em particular todos os edifícios que foram construídos antes de 1983.
> 
> ...






> *Protecção Civil quer verificar estruturas após sismo*
> 
> A Protecção Civil quer verificar diversas estruturas depois do sismo que abalou Portugal esta quinta-feira. O comandante Pedro Araújo disse ainda que a Protecção Civil recebeu muitas chamadas por causa deste abalo.
> 
> ...


http://tsf.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Vida/Interior.aspx?content_id=1449808





> *PCP insiste em plano para reduzir vulnerabilidade sísmica*
> 
> O grupo parlamentar do PCP insistiu, esta quinta-feira, na necessidade de realizar um diagnóstico sobre o estado dos edifícios no país e a sua capacidade para resistir a sismos.
> 
> ...


----------



## CMPunk (17 Dez 2009 às 22:47)

Boas Pessoal!
Aqui na minha Zona praticamente todos sentiram o Sismo, algumas pessoas que dormiam até pensavam que estavam a sonhar.
Digamos que aqui sentiu-se muito forte este Sismo, pois várias pessoas daqui referiram que tudo tremeu bastante.
Ainda bem que não aconteceu nenhum estrago.

Estive a dar uma vista de olhos ao IM e reparei que no total foram 20 Réplicas, sendo que depois houve mais umas Réplicas em outros Sítios, a ultima a Norte de Sines.

Concordo com quem diz que é normal, pois todos dias isto acontece mas tenho a opinião que isto é um aviso sobre um Sismo maior ou parecido.

Cumps


----------



## Gerofil (18 Dez 2009 às 00:11)

*Serviço Municipal de Protecção Civil de Setúbal solicita aos munícipes o envio de dados sobre o sismo*

O Serviço Municipal de Protecção Civil (SMPC) de Setúbal está a solicitar aos munícipes o envio de dados sobre o sismo verificado nesta madrugada. Com esta colaboração, o SMPC pretende obter informações que permitam verificar, catalogar e definir zonas onde os efeitos de um sismo possam ser mais prováveis.
As pessoas que sentiram o abalo podem colaborar enviando uma mensagem electrónica com relatos e fotos relativos do fenómeno, para *smpc@mun-setubal.pt *
As descrições devem incidir em episódios como móveis a tremer, candeeiros a balouçar e molduras caídas e ainda em efeitos visíveis como fissuras ou brechas nas casas, na rua ou em muros. As mensagens devem referir morada e freguesia e, de preferência, indicar as características da habitação – moradia/prédio, andar, existência de estrutura resistente em betão armado e o tipo de paredes, etc.
Com esta colaboração, o SMPC pretende obter informações que permitam verificar, catalogar e definir zonas onde os efeitos de um sismo possam ser mais prováveis.

Rostos On Line


----------



## Gerofil (18 Dez 2009 às 00:42)

Monitorização do sismo pelo USGS:

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/eqcenter/shakemap/global/shake/2009qhac/


----------



## Prof BioGeo (18 Dez 2009 às 08:47)

rijo disse:


> Olá,
> 
> eu só fiquei a saber do ruído quando ontem preenchi um questionário num dos sites especializados em sismos e estava lá essa opção. Em Queluz não se ouviu o ruído...
> 
> ...



De acordo com aquilo que sei, o "uivo" (que por acaso ouvi perfeitamente) deve-se à passagem das ondas sísmicas do solo para o ar, onde se propagam como som. São as ondas de compressão ou longitudinais (que os alunos na escola chama de "Ondas P") que causam este efeito, pois têm a capacidade de se propagar no ar.


----------



## jorgepaulino (18 Dez 2009 às 11:07)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> De acordo com aquilo que sei, o "uivo" (que por acaso ouvi perfeitamente) deve-se à passagem das ondas sísmicas do solo para o ar, onde se propagam como som. São as ondas de compressão ou longitudinais (que os alunos na escola chama de "Ondas P") que causam este efeito, pois têm a capacidade de se propagar no ar.



Como já aqui vi escrito o "uivo" é um som grave, parecido a um motor a trabalhar debaixo do chão (som grave e abafado).

Por exemplo, um subwoofer dos sistemas de som de sala produz sons muito identicos ou praticamente iguais, quando estamos a ver um filme e há explosões, ou quando colocamos o DVD a testar todas as colunas de som.


----------



## Lightning (18 Dez 2009 às 12:57)

Desde o sismo de 6,0 o número de réplicas registadas já vai em 24.


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Dez 2009 às 18:49)

Lightning disse:


> Desde o sismo de 6,0 o número de réplicas registadas já vai em 24.



Oxalá que isso sirva para atenuar a tensão existente na zona do epicentro, mesmo sabendo que a existência de réplicas não significam obrigatoriamente nada em todo este processo, o que assusta ainda mais!

Só agora aqui vim tentar colocar algo que à partida é pouco mais que nada!
Obviamente não fiquei indiferente, mas devo dizer que não senti absolutamente nada (sono profundo); nem o abalo mais forte nem as réplicas. Apenas tomei conhecimento disto pela manhã na rádio. 
Se tivesse sentido algo àquela hora, dormir o resto da noite estava fora de questão, quase impossível, talvez por já ter apanhado alguns sustos há anos atrás cá e também em Cádiz...

Temos tido talvez demasiado descanso quando ouvimos dos especialistas que algo talvez aterrador já teria acontecido numa base de carácter cíclico; limitamo-nos a afirmar que ainda bem que alguns erros de "previsão" persistem. O pior de tudo é que a dúvida continua a ser não se mas quando *ocorrerá*...


----------



## criz0r (20 Dez 2009 às 14:53)

Algumas pequenas réplicas que ainda persistem no Cabo de S.Vicente ontem uma de 2.6 e um outro pequeno sismo de 3.2 perto dos Açores.


----------



## rijo (21 Dez 2009 às 20:07)

Lousano disse:


> A referires apenas tráfego, ainda estive um minuto ás aranhas e ver que tipo de tráfego se tratava.
> 
> Mas neste caso parece que essa teroria não se confirma, visto que os Algarvios foram dos últimos a acederem à internet e terá sdo dos locais onde se sentiu mais o sismo.



O EMSC através do serviço de medição e localização de tráfego no seu site conseguem definir onde o sismo foi sentido. Isto em 10/20 minutos logo a seguir ao sismo ser sentido. Neste intervalo de tempo ainda a Protecção Civil está "às aranhas."

Neste vídeo é explicado que a própria Protecção Civil de Portugal já lhes pediu ajuda para saber se um sismo tinha causado estragos...


----------



## Profetaa (28 Dez 2009 às 19:30)

Questao para os mais entendidos....É normal os abalos que teem sido sentidos no Canhão da Nazaré e com esta magnitude???
2009-12-27 02:33 -2,7 Canhão da Nazaré
2009-12-27 02:32 -3,1 Canhão da Nazaré 
2009-12-28 10:12 -2,2 Canhão da Nazaré


----------



## kikofra (29 Dez 2009 às 14:15)

Profetaa disse:


> Questao para os mais entendidos....É normal os abalos que teem sido sentidos no Canhão da Nazaré e com esta magnitude???
> 2009-12-27 02:33 -2,7 Canhão da Nazaré
> 2009-12-27 02:32 -3,1 Canhão da Nazaré
> 2009-12-28 10:12 -2,2 Canhão da Nazaré



Tambem reparei nisso.



Tambem deixo aqui a pergunta se e normal as replicas que tÊm ocorrido do sismo a sw de sao Vicente


----------



## nogueirareis (29 Dez 2009 às 21:41)

Eu não entendo muito disto, mas, será que são replicas ou eventos isolados e normais?

Recordo que no principio deste ano houve um conjunto de situações semelhantes, apesar de mais fracas e tem-se mantido durante todo o ano.







http://www.meteopt.com/forum/sismologia-vulcanismo/sismo-4-7-113km-sw-de-lagos-1746.html

Ou seja, pequenos sismos normais numa zona onde se cruzam três placas.


----------

